# Achtung auf Weg zum Ringwall Altenberg Bäume in unübersichtliche Senke vor Ringwall



## Airhaenz (10. November 2006)

Dieses ist eine Warnung. Ich möchte nicht das jemand zu schaden kommt.
Titel sagt schon alles. Es wurden massive Bäume in die erste Senke und auch in den weiteren Senken gefällt. Diese mit Bike zu passieren ist unmöglich. Diverse Kicker wurden eingeebnet. 

Also wenn jemand vom Feld Richtung Kompression kommt, bitte langsam fahren, um Stürze/Kollisionen zu vermeiden.


P.S. Sorry für den Wiederholer in der Überschrift.


----------



## Marcy1 (13. November 2006)

Danke für die Warnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (24. November 2006)

Erstmal vielen Dank an Airhaenz für den Hinweis!

Der Hintergrund dieser Maßnahme wurde mir durch die Denkmalbehörde der Stadt Burscheid mitgeteilt:

*"Die Stämme wurden durch die ausführenden Behörden bewusst dort platziert, um ein Befahren der Anlage mit Mountainbikes zu unterbinden.
[ ... ]
... durch das stete Befahren der Strecke mit Mountainbikes, sowie durch das Anlegen von zusätzlichen Hügeln, das Bodendenkmal 'Ringwall Eifgenburg' verändert und beschädigt wird. Dieses Verhalten stellt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar, die mit einer Geldbuße von bis zu 50.000  geahndet werden kann (vgl. §§ 41 Abs. 1 Nr. 2, Abs. 2 i.V.m. §9 Abs. 1 DSchG NW)."*

Es ist natürlich sehr schade, so eine Strecke nicht mehr fahren zu dürfen.
Doch im Sinne des Denkmalschutzes sollten wir uns alle daran halten.

RIDE ON!


----------



## Airhaenz (24. November 2006)

Schön das die Offiziellen einen Hügel der zu dem Naturdenkmal gehörte und nicht gebuddelt war, gleich mitentfernt haben..


----------



## juchhu (24. November 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Schön das die Offiziellen einen Hügel der zu dem Naturdenkmal gehörte und nicht gebuddelt war, gleich mitentfernt haben..


 
Naja, ich schätze mal, 
dass keiner der Ausführenden (nicht zu verwechseln mit den Verantwortlichen) in den letzten 10 Jahren da groß Besichtigung/Kontrollgänge gemacht hat.

Das hieß bestimmt: "Fällt die Bäume in die Senken und macht alle Hügel platt!"  

Na, und dann haben die Ausführenden eben alle Hügel platt gemacht.

BTW: Erkennt man denn überhaupt noch die alte Ringwallanlage, oder ist das jetzt alles großzügig eingeebnet worden? 

VG Martin


----------



## HR.DRECK (24. November 2006)

Wie gesagt da hilft nur eins wieder aufbauen!!!


----------



## Airhaenz (24. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Naja, ich schätze mal,
> dass keiner der Ausführenden (nicht zu verwechseln mit den Verantwortlichen) in den letzten 10 Jahren da groß Besichtigung/Kontrollgänge gemacht hat.
> 
> Das hieß bestimmt: "Fällt die Bäume in die Senken und macht alle Hügel platt!"
> ...




Keine Sorge die erkennt man schon noch..


----------



## Manni (24. November 2006)

Lernen muss wohl schmerzhaft sein. Aber vielleicht hat die Sache auch was gutes und wir Biker lernen aus dem Verhalten von Wupperverband, Denkmalbehörde usw. mal was. 
Zum Beispiel, dass man Spots und Trails nicht überall publiziert, mit Videos dokomentiert, Anfahrtsbeschreibungen und GPS Tracks veröffentlicht. Demnächst vielleicht noch Wurstbuden aufstellt?

Gruß Manni

P.S. Wobei ich beide Sperrungen auf Grund der Argumentation nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Frosthelm (24. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Lernen muss wohl schmerzhaft sein. Aber vielleicht hat die Sache auch was gutes und wir Biker lernen aus dem Verhalten von Wupperverband, Denkmalbehörde usw. mal was.
> Zum Beispiel, dass man Spots und Trails nicht überall publiziert, mit Videos dokomentiert, Anfahrtsbeschreibungen und GPS Tracks veröffentlicht. Demnächst vielleicht noch Wurstbuden aufstellt?
> 
> Gruß Manni
> ...



Nicht aus dem Verhalten der Behörden sollten wir lernen, sondern aus dem eigenen!
Ich halte es für falsch, hier zu postulieren, dass Biker ihren Sport und die damit verbundenen Aktionen im Geheimen/Verborgenen _(als wenn das überhaupt möglich wäre)_ ausführen sollten!
Wenn dann brauchen wir Öffentlichkeit, um Verständnis für unseren Sport zu finden.

Es ist auch nicht das Problem Trails zu beschreiben oder für andere zu dokumentieren - wir alle sind auf solche Beschreibungen angewiesen und meistens auch dankbar. Allein dieses Forum ist voll davon...

Probleme treten immer dann auf, wenn die Streckenführung über sensible Gebiete verläuft und/oder eine "Bebauung" überhand nimmt!
Entscheidend ist also wie wir mit den Trails umgehen!

Am Ringwall sind vielleicht beide Komponenten zusammengekommen.
Die Behörde hat somit (leider) Recht - so schön der Trail auch war.
Nun ist es vorbei.
R.I.P.


----------



## Manni (25. November 2006)

Ich sage nicht, dass wir uns verstecken sollen, aber wenn Denkmalbehörde, Wupperverband usw. das Internet für ihre Zwecke nutzen können, dann werden das auch Einrichtungen tun, die nicht nur ihre eigenen Interessen vertreten. Es soll ja Leute geben die dem Mountainbiken in Wald und Flur nicht ganz so neutral und aufgeschlossen gegenüber stehen.


Aktuell gibt es in NRW keine allgemeingültige Wegbreitenregeln, aber in Bayern oder Baden-Würtenberg wirst du auf jedem Trail schief angeguckt. Schau dir das 7Gebirge oder die Wahner Heide an, solche Sonderregeln kann man auch hier einführen, wenn wir zu Plage werden. Ich konnte es garnicht fassen! Da wurden wir in der Wahner Heide von Hilfspolizisten daran erinnert, doch auf den Wegen zu bleiben  Ihr fahrt doch keine schmalen Wege oder  Wird als nächstes die Gegend um den Altenberger Dom Bikefreie Zone, weil sich z.B. die Pilger belästigt fühlen?

Welcher echte Trail ist denn nicht als sensibel einzustufen? Das trifft mehr oder weniger auf jeden unbefestigten Weg zu. Was das eigene Verhalten angeht, stimme ich dir voll zu! Freeride ist IN, jeder schaut sich Videos an und wenn dort irgendwo in der Pampa geschaufelt wird, dann macht man das im Wäldchen vor der Tür einfach nach, oder zieht irgendwo Trails die Hänge runter. Und solche Erosionsrinnen finden in der Öffentlichkeit kein Verständnis.
Aber es gibt auch sowas wie eine Überbeanspruchung der Wege durch Werbung und leichte Kost in Form detaillierter Anfahrtsbeschreibungen, GPS-Tracks usw. So werden dann spezielle Hotspots schmackhaft gemacht und stärker genutzt als sie verkraften, kann man an vielen Stellen sehen. Fahrt mal in die Wupperberge. Zumal man in den Amateurvideos ja oft genug gezeigt bekommt wie Cool es doch ist, wenn mit blockiertem Hinterrad die Steine nur so nach links und rechts davon spritzen  


Und wenn was verboten wird, gibts das große Heulen und Zähneklappern. Aber wie lernfähig wir Biker sind sieht man ja oben:
Bauen wirs einfach wieder auf, am besten noch größer, höher weiter, nach dem Motto: Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert........
Da frag ich mich nur, warum schreit ihr dann noch nach Öffentlichkeit????


Gruß Manni


P.S.:
Denkmalschutz? Bebauung nimmt Überhand? 
Wenn man einen regelrechten Bikepark in die Landschaft pflastert, mit mehreren Linien und ner 500m langen Abfahrt, die auf einem Hauptwirtschaftsweg endet, sind die Konsequenzen doch von vornerein klar, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## nrw-freerider (25. November 2006)

was mich wundert ist, das es noch keine Initiative " BIKEPARK BERGISCHES LAND" gibt. Ich habe selber Jahrelang in Odenthal gewohnt und mich immer gefragt wieso die Biker nicht mit in das Freizeitkonzept solcher Gemeinden eingebunden werden, in anderen Regionen funktioniert das doch auch, siehe Sauerland. Ich gehe selber gerne wandern aber auch biken, deshalb fände ich ein Konzept aus reinen Wanderwegen und reinen Bikewegen vielleicht sinnvoll, denn von Wanderwegen gibt es ja nun mehr als genung im Bergischen.

Gruss Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2006)

Danke Manni, hätte ich nicht besser schreiben können!!  

Das Problem an veröffentlichsten Spots (nicht Touren!) ist imho, daß dort sehr detailliert nur ein kleiner Teil eines Geländes beschrieben wird, der dann von den Nutzern dieser Informationen zig Mal befahren wird, ähnlich einem Bikepark. Nur daß es eben keiner ist!
Die Herren mit den entmotorisierten Enduros machen sich verständlicherweise nicht die Mühe, eine 40km oder 60km Tour zB. zwischen Dhünn und Altenberg zu fahren, und dabei jeden Trail nur einmal mitzunehmen. Nein, es wird 20x den selben Berg raufgeschoben und "stylish" wieder runtergerutscht. Dann ab ins Auto nach Glüder oder Burg und das selbe von vorn.
So werden dann Trails innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehr geschädigt (Ergebnis siehe oben), als es in 10 Jahren vorher eine weitaus größere Zahl von Bikern geschafft hat.
Meine Meinung zur Frosthelm-Seite: Eigentlich dürften dort garkeine Spots mehr beschrieben werden, sondern nur noch Touren, damit sich die Nutzung etwas verteilt. Aber der Boom, den die veröffentlichten Tips schon ausgelöst haben, ist leider nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen.  

Für diejenigen, die jetzt aufstöhnen, will ich die Sache mal mit einem Gegenbeispiel verständlicher zu machen: Alle, die sich schonmal im Wald mit Säge und Schaufel eine Hüpfburg gebaut haben, sollten sich einfach mal vorstellen, jedes Wochenende fahren 10 Tourenfahrer, die des Springens und Droppens nicht mächtig sind, ne Stunde über eure schönen Kicker und sonstigen Gebilde, die dabei im Handumdrehen halb platt sind. Die Infos dazu haben sie aus dem Netz, wo solche mitten im Wald gebaute Strecken beschrieben werden. Wie fühlt ihr euch dann?


----------



## nrw-freerider (25. November 2006)

aber wenn ihr in den Urlaub fahrt und da auf Trails unterwegs seid über die ihr euch auch im Netz informiert habt ist das was anderes oder wie. Auf Frosthelm gibt es auch die Rubrik "Hidden Trails" was mann hier auch erwähnen sollte.
Ich denke die Problematik tritt doch sofort bei publik machen solcher Trails auf und das unabhängig von der Art des Mediums.


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2006)

Wenn ich mal in meine Tourdatenbank schaue, bin ich den Ringwall in den letzten 9 Jahren z.B. 6x gefahren. Im Urlaub verhält es sich da genauso. MAn macht eine Tour mit meinetwegen einem oder 2 bekannten Trails 1x, aber nicht 10x oder öfter. Beispiel Tremalzo: Da fährt man 1x rauf (mit Muskelkraft) und das wars dann. Andere Shutteln da vielleicht jeden Tag rauf und shreddern fröhlich da runter. Klar, macht mehr Spaß, ich fahr ja auch lieber bergab als bergauf, aber es begrenzt die Nutzung stark auf einen kleine Teil der Landschaft. Im Bikepark ist das gewollt und legitim, außerhalb kommt es zu Problemen der eingangs geschilderten Art.

Das neue Medium WWW scheint zuerst hilfreich beim Entdecken neuer Spots, der Effekt kehrt sich jedoch imho zum Teil schon komplett um. Wenn ich da im GB von frosthelm lese, daß da jemand nen selbst gefundenen Trail gerne mit den Jungs abfahren und veröffentlichen will, krieg ich das kalte Grausen . Macht ruhig, die Seite ist auch beim "Gegener" bekannt und der freut sich, wenn er direkt nen Hinweis für die nächste Sperraktion bekommt. 

Ich kenne das Problem mit unerlaubtem Nutzen von Wald und Flur aus meiner Motorsportvergangenheit. Wenn man ein Stück hatte, wo man geduldet war, hieß es "Fresse halten, nicht weitersagen", sonst war ratzfatz die Meute da und die Grube oder was auch immer wurde dicht gemacht. Aber vor fast 30 Jahren gabs auch zum Glück noch kein WWW. Damals ging alles mit Mundpropaganda und manches Trainingsgelände blieb einem verwehrt, weil einfach unbekannt.


----------



## nrw-freerider (26. November 2006)

Ja Ja wir Freerider sind mal wieder an allem schuld.Aber wenn hier 15 Tourer sich im LMB zu einer Runde über den Ho Chi Minh Pfad verabreden oder 2 mal die Woche die gleich Tour im Sibengebirge stattfindet  ist da OK. Ihr CCler stellt euch immer  hin alls wenn ihr die Götter im Wald währt und euch ja immer so rücksichtsvoll den anderen Waldnutzern gegenüber verhaltet. 
Auf die Rubrik Hiddentrails gehst du ja auch gar nicht ein, aber sich über einen!! Bericht im GB von Frosthelm von einem 16 Jährigen aufzuregen das passt ja wieder. Ich frage mich wer in Erfahrung gebracht hat warum die Bäume da liegen, ich glaube das war Frosthelm der mit den Behörden gesprochen hat und keiner von Euch.
Ihr macht es euch sehr einfach den Freeridern die Schuld an den Sperrungen zugeben. Uns gibt ja ja auch schon so lange, vorallem unsere Bikes. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern in Odenthal, wo ich lange gewohnt habe, Horden von Freerider gesehen zu haben dafür einen Menge an CClern die immer und immer wieder die gleichen Trails gefahren sind und das WE für WE.
Ich kann nur sagen:" Unterstützt Frosthelm"!!!!!

Grüsse Dominik


----------



## Frosthelm (26. November 2006)

Danke Dominik für deine Unterstützung!
Ich kann Dir nur zustimmen - die beiden "Super-Biker" machen es sich hier sehr einfach.

OK - Langsam gewöhne ich mich daran, dass immer dann, wenn irgendwo ein Stückchen Lehm von nem Kicker rutscht, frosthelm verantwortlich gemacht wird...
Obwohl es mit der Zeit schon langweilig wird... zumal diese Vorwürfe seltsamerweise immer aus derselben Ecke kommen!

Bedenklich finde ich aber, dass einigen der Sachverhalt in der Diskussion komplett zu entgehen scheint oder dieser (mehr oder weniger bewußt) ausgeblendet wird .... stattdessen werden Halbwahrheiten und Polemik verbreitet.

Nur zur Klärung:
Frosthelm ist bald seit 6 Jahren online und die Altenberger 3 Mühlen-Tour gehörte mit zu den ersten Touren, die dort vorgestellt wurden ...
Dem aufmerksamen Leser wird nicht entgehen, dass dort Touren mit einer durchschnittlichen Länge von 25 - 35 km vorgestellt werden - die Spots, an denen diese vorbeiführen, sind bestenfalls Teilstücke, Varianten oder Ergänzungen. 
Aber Frosthelm ist damit nur EINE Quelle um Hinweise auf Spots oder Trails zu bekommen, ... Holytrails oder IBC (um nur einige wenige zu nennen) sind andere! 
Frosthelm ist dabei keineswegs "leichte Kost" ... sondern "schmeckt" vielleicht einigen nur besser 

Auch hier Dominik hat vollkommen Recht:
Gerade hier im Forum verabreden sich Gruppen und fahren irgendwelche Trails ... alles klar soweit. 
Aber wenn ich dann lese, wie stolz alle sind, weil sie mit bis zu 15 Mann (und mehr) durch die Wälder streifen + das am besten noch Nachts mit Flutlichtanlagen auf dem Kopf, ... dann krieg ich das Kotzen! 
DAS nenn ich Überbeanspruchung!

Aber darüber regen sich hier die beiden selbsternannten "Trail-Sheriffs" natürlich nicht auf ... vielleicht weil sie selbst Teil solcher Veranstaltungen sind ?
Und sind diejenigen, die hier große Reden schwingen und anderen Fahrfehler vorwerfen, denn SELBER wirklich so sicher im Sattel? 
Ehrlich gesagt, bezweifel ich das!

Eure Verallgemeinerungen und pauschalen Vorverurteilungen von Bikern "aus der bösen Stadt" "mit den bösen Bikes" sind peinlich und unangebracht.

Die Behörden als unsere "Gegner" zu diffamieren hingegen ist gefährlich.
In sieben Jahren wurden zwei Trails gesperrt. Einer führte über Wasser/Naturschutzgebiet und der andere über denkmalgeschütztes Gebiet. Diese Trails dürfen nicht mehr befahren werden ... 
NA UND?  ... müssen wir uns deshalb hier Grabenkämpfe liefern? 
Wem oder welcher Trailnutzung reden Manni und Energy eigentlich hier das Wort? Weiterhin illegale Trails bauen und nutzen, aber "Fresse halten" ... ?? Das ist einfach nur dumm.

Es gibt so viele gute Trails, deren Benutzung gestattet und/oder geduldet wird. Lasst uns diese durch vernünftigen Umgang erhalten und nicht den Behörden ein (falsches) Bild vermitteln, das wir in Grauzonen ausweichen um in unserem Tun unentdeckt zu bleiben!

Die Idee von nrw-freerider/Dominik empfinde ich als wegweisend:
Anstatt den nächsten GEHEIMSPOT zu buddeln, sollte man eher über Lösungen wie die Einrichtung "Bikearena Bergisches" nachdenken, ... so wie es andere Regionen schon erfolgreich vorleben!
Aktionen wie die des Dirtjumpers Cologne e.V. (www.djc-ev.de) sind ebenfalls sehr zu begrüßen und zu unterstützen!
Denn nur so werden wir Biker zu einer streßfreien Trail-Nutzung und zu dauerhaften "Hüpfburgen" kommen.

In der Zwischenzeit sollten wir einfach an die Spielregeln halten - dann werden wir auf den Trails auch weiterhin akzeptiert.

Gruß, Thorsten


----------



## b-cat (26. November 2006)

Hallöchen ! Jetzt mische ich mich auch noch ein!! 
Streitet euch doch nicht so.Überall gibt es Idiot/innen die nicht in der Lage sich an Regeln zu halten.Man könnte noch einen draufsetzen und die Horden von Wanderen anzumotzen,die mit ihren Nordic-Walking Stöcken den Waldboden zerhacken.... Ich finde auf Frosthelm`s Seiten wird ausdrücklich aufgefordert Trails zu pflegen und keinen Müll zu hinterlassen.Mehr als es zu predigen kann man nicht . Jeder geht als gutes Beispiel voran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (26. November 2006)

Hey, wieso ist hier eigentlich immer die Rede von buddeln und trails bauen?
Bei mir liegt die Definition des Mountain bikens darin, dass man gegebene Strecken so meistert wie sie sind, und nicht erst irgenwie anpassen oder gar erstellen muss. Den meisten bikern, die ich kenne, ist bewusst, dass man mit dem biken irgendwie in die Natur eingreift. Also veruchen sie diese möglichst zu schonen. Alsokeine unnötigen Vollbremsungen, kein Müll... .
Leider muss ich in letzter Zeit immer öfter feststellen, dass bekannte Spots auf einmal neue Hügelchen (mit teilweise sogar neunen Löchern direkt daneben  ) beommen. Das sich die Leute irgendwann aufregen, wenn überall mit Spitzhacke und Schaufel rumhantiert wird ist doch wohl klar.

 "... durch das stete Befahren der Strecke mit Mountainbikes, 
*sowie durch das Anlegen von zusätzlichen Hügeln*, das Bodendenkmal 'Ringwall Eifgenburg' verändert und beschädigt wird..."


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Pepin (26. November 2006)

Finde es auch unmöglich das man in die Natur eingreift. dDa brauch man sich nicht wundern das immer mehr wege zugemacht werden und es fahrverbote gibt. Leute fahrt doch einfach so wie die wege sind. es gibt genug wege wo man nicht mir hacke und spaten ausrücken muß.


----------



## Waschbaer (26. November 2006)

Ich kann Frosthelm eigentlich nur zustimmen. Wem wirklich am Erhalt unserer Trails gelegen ist, sollte sich nicht mit diesen reflexhaften Vorverurteilungen der Mehrfederwegsanhänger, einen kritischen Blick auf das eigene (Fehl-)Verhalten abschneiden: Schnell ist ein Schuldiger ausgemacht, was jedoch, wie so oft, ein Überdenken des eigenen Handelns verhindert.


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## nrw-freerider (26. November 2006)

Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen @frosthelm 

und was das sperren mancher Wege anbelangt denke ich hatt es wohl mit der Häufikeit der Nutzung dieser Wege zu tun (siehe Termine im LMB mit bis zu 20 Teilnehmern ), oder bist du der Meinung das wenn 15 Leute bei Nacht mit Halogenscheinwerfern ausgerüstet durch das Siebengebirge heizen das das keine Eingriff in die Natur ist @pepin
Ich glaube nicht das sich die Waldbewohner über solche Besuche freuen. Ihr könnt ja mal eure sog. GEGNER nach deren Meinung über solche Touren fragen. 
Immer diese DOPPELMORAL hier im Forum.
Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeissen.


----------



## juchhu (26. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

sagt mal, Ihr Streithähne, 
haben wir eigentliche mehrere Wälder zu verteilen,
oder warum haut Euch die Köpfe ein?

Fakt ist, dass weder die Freerider/Dowhnhiller nur in einem Bikepark fahren wollen, 
noch die CC-ler ausschließlich auf freigegebenen Strecken.

Die Frage ist also nicht, 
wie wir uns selber und jeweils die anderen Arten innerhalb der großen Mountainbike-Familie sehen und wahrnehmen,
sondern wie uns die anderen Waldnutzer und Verantwortlichen sehen und wahrnehmen.

Sicherlich gibt es in jeder Spielart der Mountainbike-Familie Auswüchse,
die aus eigener und fremder Sicht nicht optimal und förderlich für ein friedliches Auskommen mit den anderen Interessengruppen ist.

Mir ist nur eines klar, 
während wir hier noch berechtigt oder unberechtigt unsere eigenen Fehlverhalten diskutieren,
werden wir von unseren 'Gegner' undifferenziert in einen Kopf geworfen,
d.h. wir alle als Anghörige der einzelnen Spielarten des Mountainbike-Familie werden für das Fehlverhalten einiger Weniger unserer Familie in Sippenhaft genommen, 
aber mit langfristigen Konsequenzen für alle Familienmitglieder.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust,
zukünftig mich auf den meisten Wegen, Trails, Singletrails, Spots etc. illegal zu bewegen,
da zz. eine Wegesbreitenregelung und regional allgemeine Sperrungen für Mountainbiker ausgesprochen werden.

In sofern müssen wir innerhalb unserer Familie schauen,
welche Art und Weise des Mountainbikings wir als generelle Regeln bereit sind, selber einzuhalten.

Wir müssen aber nach außen als eine große zusammenhaltende Familie auftreten,
damit unsere Wünsche, Anregungen, aber auch berechtigte Forderungen und Mitwirkung von den Verantwortlichen nicht als die Aktion weniger 'Spinner' abgetan werden kann.

Es ist in der Öffentlichkeitswirkung ein großer Unterschied,
ob ich mit Ach und Krach eine Unterschriftsliste mit 100 unabhängigen Mountainbiker für oder gegen eine Aktion auf die Theke legen kann,
oder eine regionale DIMB-Mitglieder-Unterschriftsliste mit Abordnung von Vertretern der regionalen DIMB IG und Beauftragten des DIMB Bundesvorstandes bei den Verantwortlichen auftritt.

Statt sich weiter zu streiten, wer was wie und wo 'kaputt macht',
sollten wir unsere Energie bündeln.

Vielleicht kann ein gemeinsames Treffen dazu beitragen,
die internen Gräben zu schließen
und Ideen zu finden und mit gemeisamen Aktionen einen Wahrnehmungswandel bei den anderen Waldnutzern und Verantwortlichen herbeizuführen?

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (26. November 2006)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Danke Dominik für deine Unterstützung!
> Ich kann Dir nur zustimmen - die beiden "Super-Biker" machen es sich hier sehr einfach.


Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich nie auf Juchhus sezier-zitier-Niveau herablassen, aber wie soll man da sonst drauf antworten?
Eins vorneweg, Frosthelm, nimm nicht alles so persönlich. Du kämpfst wie ein Stier gegen das rote Tuch  Sowas animiert geradezu zum nachharken  



Frosthelm schrieb:


> OK - Langsam gewöhne ich mich daran, dass immer dann, wenn irgendwo ein Stückchen Lehm von nem Kicker rutscht, frosthelm verantwortlich gemacht wird...
> Obwohl es mit der Zeit schon langweilig wird... zumal diese Vorwürfe seltsamerweise immer aus derselben Ecke kommen!
> 
> Bedenklich finde ich aber, dass einigen der Sachverhalt in der Diskussion komplett zu entgehen scheint oder dieser (mehr oder weniger bewußt) ausgeblendet wird .... stattdessen werden Halbwahrheiten und Polemik verbreitet.



Es hat euch niemand verantwortlich gemacht, es ging allgemein um das Publizieren von GPS-Tracks / Wegbeschreibungen usw.
Welche Ecke meinst du?  Etwa die CCler? Mensch, wir wollten doch nicht immer alles so pauschalisieren.  
Wenn uns was entgeht, dann sag doch was genau.



Frosthelm schrieb:


> Aber Frosthelm ist damit nur EINE Quelle um Hinweise auf Spots oder Trails zu bekommen, ... Holytrails oder IBC (um nur einige wenige zu nennen) sind andere!


Rischhtig! Aber im IBC setzt es sich bisher zum Glück nicht durch, dass überall GPS Tracks oder Wegbeschreibungen zu finden sind. Die Seite ist zum Glück so groß, dass es unübersichtilich wird.


Frosthelm schrieb:


> Gerade hier im Forum verabreden sich Gruppen und fahren irgendwelche Trails ... alles klar soweit.
> Aber wenn ich dann lese, wie stolz alle sind, weil sie mit bis zu 15 Mann (und mehr) durch die Wälder streifen + das am besten noch Nachts mit Flutlichtanlagen auf dem Kopf, ... dann krieg ich das Kotzen!
> DAS nenn ich Überbeanspruchung!


Z.B. die Frosthelmtrails  
Aber ja doch, 15 Mann auf einem Matschtrail hinterlassen böse Furchen  Wobei solche Gruppengrößen doch eher selten auftreten. Und nachts fahren ist Stress für die Tiere, da geb ich dir recht.



Frosthelm schrieb:


> Aber darüber regen sich hier die beiden selbsternannten "Trail-Sheriffs" natürlich nicht auf ... vielleicht weil sie selbst Teil solcher Veranstaltungen sind ?
> Und sind diejenigen, die hier große Reden schwingen und anderen Fahrfehler vorwerfen, denn SELBER wirklich so sicher im Sattel?
> Ehrlich gesagt, bezweifel ich das!


Nu werd mal nicht persönlich.  Ist man jetzt nen Trail-Sheriff, weil man ne eigene Meinung hat und nicht deine? Wenn ich mich hier über alles und jeden aufregen würde, hätte ich das Biken längst an den Nagel gehängt...
Ich persönlich   halte mich aber meist von Massenveranstaltungen fern, da tritt das Fahren zu sehr in den Hintergrund.
Und klar sind wir auch nicht unfehlbar, haben wir aber auch nirgends behauptet. Wie sattelfest ich bin ist ja leider bekannt  



Frosthelm schrieb:


> Eure Verallgemeinerungen und pauschalen Vorverurteilungen von Bikern "aus der bösen Stadt" "mit den bösen Bikes" sind peinlich und unangebracht.
> 
> Die Behörden als unsere "Gegner" zu diffamieren hingegen ist gefährlich.
> In sieben Jahren wurden zwei Trails gesperrt. Einer führte über Wasser/Naturschutzgebiet und der andere über denkmalgeschütztes Gebiet. Diese Trails dürfen nicht mehr befahren werden ...
> ...


Was nu, Auge um Auge, Stein um Stein, die bösen CCler aus der bestimmten Ecke weiter oben  
Die Behörde ist nicht unser Feind und die Sperrungen waren ok, eigentlich hätte man das aber schon vorher - auch ohne Sperrung von offizieller Seite - respektieren müssen, oder nicht?

Es geht auch nicht um die gesperrten Frosthelmtrails oder darum, dass die bösen Behörden uns unbedingt aus dem Wald schmeißen wollen, aber es gibt da doch bestimmte Tendenzen, siehe Waldbetretungsrecht und 2-3m Regel, 7Gebirge usw.   Da sind Radfahrer nicht auf Trails der Wanderer vorgesehen  Also geht es hier um jede Art von Mountainbiken und um jeden Trail. Und daher darum, wie wir uns anderen gegenüber präsentieren. Also gegenüber Wanderern, Spaziergängern, Gassigehern, Familien mit Kindern usw. 

Und bitte explodier jetzt nicht, aber eine Familie mit Kind fühlt sich bestimmt nicht Wohl in ihrer Haut, wenn Biker jeglicher Art und Weise auf sie zu geprescht kommen, oder rechts und links die Bergflanken aussehen wie eine Mondlandschaft, weil unverbesserliche überall runterrutschen. 

Und wenn man ne illegale Strecke baut, dann muss man schon die Klappe halten. Was sonst impliziert denn die Bezeichnung "Illegal"? Die ca. 5 Millionen "illegalen" Hispanios in den USA "halten auch die Fresse", sonst wären sie schneller in Mexico als ihnen lieb ist  




Frosthelm schrieb:


> Die Idee von nrw-freerider/Dominik empfinde ich als wegweisend:
> Anstatt den nächsten GEHEIMSPOT zu buddeln, sollte man eher über Lösungen wie die Einrichtung "Bikearena Bergisches" nachdenken, ... so wie es andere Regionen schon erfolgreich vorleben!
> Aktionen wie die des Dirtjumpers Cologne e.V. (www.djc-ev.de) sind ebenfalls sehr zu begrüßen und zu unterstützen!
> Denn nur so werden wir Biker zu einer streßfreien Trail-Nutzung und zu dauerhaften "Hüpfburgen" kommen.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch, sind unsere Meinungen doch garnicht so verschieden, auch wenn ich keine Hüpfburgen (mehr) brauche  
Was die Umsetzung betrifft ist es aber wie so oft:
Find ich toll, fangt IHR schonmal an -> Die Arbeit bleibt an ein paar Bikern hängen.

P.S. Kennt ihr eigentlich Polylux, das Satiremagazin auf ARD?  


Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (26. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, Ihr Streithähne,
> haben wir eigentliche mehrere Wälder zu verteilen,
> ...




Wie wäre es denn mit einem der nächsten DIMB-Stammtische, z.B. wieder in Köln Brück oder der Gegend


----------



## juchhu (26. November 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem der nächsten DIMB-Stammtische, z.B. wieder in Köln Brück oder der Gegend


 
Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen, 
dass wir ein solches Treffen erstmal losgelöst von einem DIMB-Stammtisch machen.

In diesem Zusammenhang könnte ja mal ein DIMB IG-ler mal die Ideen und Aktionen fürs nächste Jahr skizzieren.

Ich persönlich fände es aber spannender, 
wenn wir in erster Linie Meinungen und Initiative von nicht Nicht-DIMB-Mitgliedern (oder von DIMB-Mitgliedern, die bisher nicht 'öffentlich' auftreten) erfahren können.

Ich glaube, 
dass außerhalb der DIMB viele gute Köpfe mit guten Ideen und Bereitschaft zur Initiative zu finden sind.

Man muss nicht DIMB-Mitglied sein,
um eine Zusammenarbeit zu beginnen.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (26. November 2006)

Lustig, wenn du irgendeine Bike-Zeitschrift aus dem Ausland in die Hand kriegst geht es seitenweise darum, wie man vernünftige Trails baut. IMBA hat sogar regelmäßige Kurse in England oder USA mit großer Beteiligung.

Diesen Blödsinn wie "Eingriff in die Natur" kann ich wirklich nicht mehr hören, als ob wir alle heilig sind, weil wir CC fahren.


----------



## juchhu (26. November 2006)

mikkael schrieb:


> Lustig, wenn du irgendeine Bike-Zeitschrift aus dem Ausland in die Hand kriegst geht es seitenweise darum, wie man vernünftige Trails baut. IMBA hat sogar regelmäßige Kurse in England oder USA mit großer Beteiligung.
> 
> *Diesen Blödsinn wie "Eingriff in die Natur" kann ich wirklich nicht mehr hören, als ob wir alle heilig sind, weil wir CC fahren.*


 
Richtig, alleine mit unserem Vorhandensein greifen wir hier und überall auf dieser Welt in die Natur ein.

Die entscheidene Frage ist immer nur, in welcher Art und Weise wo und wieoft?

Das langfristige Problem mit dem offiziellen Bikeparks-/Touren-und Trailbauen ist,
dass dies eine Einschränkung des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes früher oder später nach sich ziehen wird, quasi Reservate für Mountainbiker.

Grundsätzlich ist die Steuerung und Mitwirkung von Bikeparks-, Touren- und Trailentwicklung von unserer Seite aus zu begrüßen,
nur sollte dies nicht als Eröffnungsangebot an die Verantwortlichen vorgelegt werden.

Ich würde gerne von anderen, z.B. von Dir im Rahmen eines solchen Treffens hören,
welche Erfahrungen Du auf Deinen Auslandreisen in solchen professionell entwickelten Bikeparks (Stichwort Wales, ob nun FR, DH, CC etc.) gemacht hast,
und welche Ideen davon für uns nutzbar sind.

Wie bereits geschrieben,
ich bin überzeugt davon,
dass wir in unserem Lokalforum viele gute Köpfe mit vielen guten Ideen haben.

Wir müssen halt nur anfangen,
diese Synergien zu nutzen,
also zusammen für die Sache des Mountainbikings.   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (26. November 2006)

Also wenn wir doch schon beim Thema Natur schützen und blablabla sind , dann frage ich mich doch , wie es einige aus einem bestimmten Verein es mit sich vereinbaren können Nightrides durchzuführen wenn der Naturschutz doch so hoch gesteckt wird ( "Regel" Nummer 5 ( wobei ich ehrlich sagen muß das ich für solche "Verhaltensregeln" keinen Verein brauche der mir das vorsagt sondern schon auf grund meiner Persönlichen , und ich denke auch aus sicht der meisten anderen eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist )) . Also am " Buddeln " ( okay begrüßen tue ich das auch nicht wirklich , allerdings nicht nur aus Natur - und Umweltgründen sondern auch in erster Linie wegen dem Verletzungsrisiko für andere Waldbenutzer ) alleine kann es ja wohl nicht so wirklich liegen. Und wie vorhin oben beschrieben das manche Biker ( vorzugsweise in Ritterrüstung ) an Spaziergängern vorbeiknallen kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Wenn ich mit nem Bekannten durchs 7 Gebirge fahre sehe ich eigentlich immer nur CCler den Berg runterknallen meist ohne Rücksicht auf verluste und die paar Freerider die dort lang kommen "verhalten" sich fast immer normal.

Aber Diskutiert ruhig weiter ist echt lustig hier  , ich frage mich nur was die Wanderfraktion denkt wenn die diesen Fred hier lesen  , soviel zum Thema wir müssen ja zusammenhalten und blablabla.


P.S.: Und nein ich habe nichts gegen CCler , bevor gleich das Diskutiere wieder los geht.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## nrw-freerider (26. November 2006)

wie schon gesagt eine Bikearena wie in Villingen wäre glaube ich das Richtige für unsere Region, sprich für das Bergische. Wobei ich den Moutainbikepark Köln von djc-ev voll unterstützen werde aber leider fehlt es da an der Möglichkeit auf Trails zufahren bzw. der Downhill. Irgenwo kann ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen das es  Gemeinden wie Villingen und Winterberg im Sauerland  hinbekommen und in unserer Region passiert gar nichts in der Richtung. 
Das mit dem Runden Tisch fänd ich mal gut!!! Also wenn es soweit ist ich bin gerne dazu bereit.
Also ich bin für die
                               BIKEARENA BERGISCHES LAND
über dieses Thema könnte man ja da dann auch mal sprechen, vorausgesetzt es besteht Interesse.

bis dahin 
Dominik


----------



## nrw-freerider (26. November 2006)

die Wanderfraktion ist durch mich hier vertreten, und jetzt nicht lachen, stimmt wirklich is nämlich eines meiner anderen Hobbys. 
Bei diesen Unzähligen Kilometern an wanderwegen hier im Umkreis fände ich es Unterteilung in Wander und Bikewege sinnvoll, aber das wird wohl am Eigensinn der meisten Wanderer scheitern, immer nach dem Motto: Wer zuerst kommt malt zu erst.


----------



## volker k (26. November 2006)

nrw-freerider schrieb:


> die Wanderfraktion ist durch mich hier vertreten, und jetzt nicht lachen, stimmt wirklich is nämlich eines meiner anderen Hobbys.
> Bei diesen Unzähligen Kilometern an wanderwegen hier im Umkreis fände ich es Unterteilung in Wander und Bikewege sinnvoll, aber das wird wohl am Eigensinn der meisten Wanderer scheitern, immer nach dem Motto: Wer zuerst kommt malt zu erst.



Was mir allerdings ein Rätsel bleibt ist doch letztendlich die Tatsache das hier ja einige immer probleme mit den Wanderen haben . Also ich weiß nicht ich habe diese Probleme bis jetzt noch nie gehabt , ich grüße , werd zurückgegrüßt ( auch in den Gebieten mit der Wegeregelung ) und wenn ich an den Rothaarsteig denke da wurden wir sogar genötigt mit den Wanderern Schnäppse zu trinken  . Mit der Unterteilung der Wege wär mit sicherheit ne gute Idee , wird aber wohl kaum zu realisieren sein. ( man stelle sich mal den Weißen Strich auf dem Waldboden vor wo auf der einen Seite ein Fußgänger und auf der anderen ein Radfahrersymbol ist  )

Zu deinem vorherigen Posting . Ich denke mal mit den Parks haben die im Sauerland bessere Infrastruktur verhältnisse wie wir hier , weil die ja eh die Skilifte dort haben und die können se dann im Sommer direkt für solche sachen weiternutzen ohne das die Teile still stehen.


----------



## nrw-freerider (27. November 2006)

mit der Unterteilung meinete ich eher das einige wege nur für biker sind und andere eben nur für wanderer.
Um den "Freeridegedanken" nochmal aufzugreifen: Einen guten Downhill sollte man(n) sich durch ein Uphill erarbeiten. War das nicht der Grund weshalb die Freeridebikes überhaupt entwickelt wurden. Deshalb kann ich auch auf einen Lift verzichten.
 Mir geht es ja nicht um einen reinen Bikepark sondern eher um eine Arena  wie in Villingen.

Gruss Dominik


----------



## Airhaenz (27. November 2006)

Moin,

muss mich kurz fassen:

Finde es gut, dass hier eine doch recht produktive Diskussion in Gange geraden ist, wobei zwar Dogmen angesprochen wurden, soch aber noch keiner dran aufgehängt hat..

Wichtig ist das wir uns unabhängig von bisheriger Vereinsgeschickte, Fahrradart etc. zusammen finden und dafür eintreten, das die Trails im Kölner Umland offen bleiben.
Das grundlegendes Problem ist hier einfach das Ballungsgebiet mit vielen Nutzern auf wenig Platz/Raum und das könne wir auch nicht ändern.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Manni (27. November 2006)

volker k schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings ein Rätsel bleibt ist doch letztendlich die Tatsache das hier ja einige immer probleme mit den Wanderen haben . Also ich weiß nicht ich habe diese Probleme bis jetzt noch nie gehabt , ich grüße , werd zurückgegrüßt ( auch in den Gebieten mit der Wegeregelung )



Die Probleme haben wir auch nie, aber irgendwo machen Leute schlechte Erfahrungen, sonst gäbe es diese ganze Diskussion nicht. Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt der Fall "Biker fährt fast Wanderer um" sein, sondern es reicht oft schon, dass wir Reifenspuren hinterlassen oder einfach - genau wie die Wanderer auch mal nebeneinander laufen - auf der ganzen Wegbreite fahren.

So ist das eben, wir kritisieren gerne und begehen selber den gleichen Fehler, bzw. sind nicht tollerant genug. Die meisten Probleme sind doch garkeine  Das ist eben typisch Deutsch  

Was Vorbilder aus dem Ausland angeht, bin ich eher skeptisch. In dem neuen NWD7 springen die Akteure in der Türkei von irgendwelchen Felsenbehausungen. Denkmalschutz und Naturschutz usw. werden eben nicht überall groß geschrieben. Bzw. wenn irgendwo in Kanada jemand nen Northshore in die Rockys pflastert dann interessiert das keinen, weil im Umkreis von 100km nur ein paar Menschen leben. Hier sinds dann schon Millionen  Da kann sich eben  nicht jeder eigene Trails bauen.

Getrennte Wege sind doch bei friedlichem Umgang unnötig. Vor allem gibt es dann neue Konflikte, weil sobald es richtig und falsch gibt, von jeder Seite auch vehement darauf gepocht wird, diese Regeln einzuhalten. Bzw. es gibt erstmal nen riesen Krach weil bestimmte Wege von beiden Parteien beansprucht werden, oder wollt ihr hier freiwillig aufs Eifgental oder den Lineffetrail verzichten  Sinnvoller wäre an jedem Parkplatz / Naherholungsgebiet z.B. ein Schild Biker und Wanderer nehmen Rücksicht usw. aufzustellen. So wie es eben auch Schilder gibt, die daran erinnern doch auf den Wegen zu bleiben um Wild und sensible Bereiche zu schützen.

Gruß Manni

P.S. Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, letzte oder vorletzte Woche stand was von Archäologen am Ringwall in Altenberg im Kölner Stadtanzeiger. Das Archiv gibt aber nichts her.


----------



## nrw-freerider (27. November 2006)

z.B. ein Schild Biker und Wanderer nehmen Rücksicht usw. aufzustellen. So wie es eben auch Schilder gibt, die daran erinnern doch auf den Wegen zu bleiben um Wild und sensible Bereiche zu schützen.

Was diese Schilder bewirken bzw nicht bewirken merke ich hier jeden Tag an der Groov (in Zündorf) wenn ich da mit meinem Hund unterwegs bin. Gerade das Verhalten der Biker, egal ob Tourer , MTBler oder Rennradfahrer finde ich zum kotzen, da kann die negative Meinung der Wanderer über uns ein wenig nachvollziehen. Wenn da ohne zu klingeln oder ohne ein kurzes "Achtung" an einem vorbeigebrettert wird das man sich erschrickt dann finde ich das nicht mehr lustig. Und wenn mann dann noch was sagt werden die meisten auch noch pampig. Klingt Traurig is aber so!
oder wieviele von euch habe eine KLINGEL am Bike?

Gruss Dominik


----------



## on any sunday (27. November 2006)

Finde ich ja schön, das hier wieder alle eine wundervolle Gemeinde der Geländeradfahrer werden wollen. Finde ich allerdings auch langweilig. 

Fakt ist, daß ein Mountainbike jedweder Spielart aus einem Deppen kein vernünftig denkendes Wesen macht. 

Fakt ist, daß man Jahrzehnte lang in Altenberg ohne Probleme fahren konnte. Erst nach diversen neuzeitlichen "Waldumbauten" fangen jetzt die Probleme an.

Fakt ist, das man bisher im Bergischen Land mit altmodischen Werten wie Freundlichkeit und "Hirn einschalten (wie, wann und wo fahren)" nie Schwierigkeiten mit den restlichen Wegebenutzern hatte. Ob das Anspringen von Wanderern im Neandertal da förderlich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Fakt ist, das Gott sei Dank das Mountainbike bei der überwältigenden Mehrheit meiner Mitfahrer einen positiven Einfluß auf die Gehirntätigkeit hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrw-freerider (27. November 2006)

:d :d :d


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. November 2006)

@nrw-freerider
ich wohne auch in zündorf und fahre jeden tag am rhein entlang. wenn ich dort zu fuß gehe, gehe ich immer so weit wie möglich rechts, da ich weiß dass dort viele radler unterwegs sind. ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie fußgänger einen ganzen weg für sich alleine beanspruchen können  da nutzt leider auch häufig die klingel nichts.

die probleme gibt es also nicht nur im wald, sondern überall dort wo menschen auf einander treffen. die einen sind nett, freundlich und rücksichtsvoll. von denen hört man auch fast nie etwas negatives im zusammenhang mit "anderen", da man durch diese art häufig konflikte gar nicht erst aufkommen lässt. den anderen gehören halt wald/straße alleine. ob nun bewusst oder wegen gedankenlosigkeit. und mit schildern und regelungen wird man die menschen nicht ändern 

ps: ich gehöre übrigens zu denen, die fast noch keine negativen erfahrungen mit wanderern oder stöckeklackerer gemacht haben.


----------



## TomCanyon (27. November 2006)

Vom eigentlichen Thread seid ihr jetzt zum Schluß ein wenig abgeschweift, aber egal, denn ich hatte mit Wanderen oder Spaziergängern auch schon mal meine Probleme. (ich denke jeder hatte das schon mal). Selbst im Wald auf gekennzeichneten Radwegen meinte ein Spaziergänger mir den Standardsatz: "Hier ist kein Radweg" hinterherbrüllen zu müssen. Ob Klingel oder nicht. Wenn vor mir Fußgänger auftauchen, heisst das für mich: Runter mit der Geschwindigkeit, Klingeln und langsam vorbei. Trotzdem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Leute beim ertönen der Klingel gefechtsmäßig links und rechts in die Büsche schmeißen. (vor Angst??!!) 

Man sollte es aber mal selber ausprobieren: an einem schönen Tag mal am WE einfach mal eine beliebte Strecke spazieren gehen. Wenn dann so eine Horde MTB'ler auf einen zukommen, kann einem schon Angst und bange werden. Ganz krass ist es in Köln, z. B auf den Ringen, wo es extra Radwege gibt. Wenn man da als Fußgänger draufkommt, hat man schon verloren. Da wird überhaupt nicht gebremst!!

@Frosthelm: (um mal was zum eigentlichen Thema zu schreiben. )
Ich war / bin froh, dass ich ein paar nette Trails von deiner Seite nachfahren konnte. Habe dabei sehr viel Spass gehabt. War immer bemüht, ohne große Bremsmanöver dort langzufahren, und habe spezielle Wege nicht 20-30 mal gefahren, wie es vorhin mal zitiert worden ist. Jede Abfahrt habe ich mir natürlich selbst erarbeitet. Bin also kein "Trailtourist" der mit dem Auto die Locations abfährt. Ich denke jeder hat hier den einen oder anderen Weg von Frosthelms Seite mal gefahren und sich sogar die GPS-Tracks dafür schicken lassen. Ist blöd, wenn man jetzt auf die Seite schimpft. Das Problem liegt dann wieder bei jedem selber: Wie rücksichtsvoll übe ich meinen Sport aus? 

Da auch zur Zeit die Sportart boomt, und selbst die bezahlbaren All-Mountain Bikes schon Federwege von 140mm haben, knubbelt es sich schon mal im Wald.

Letztendlich müssen sich die Menschen ändern. UInd das glaube ich, ist nicht möglich.


----------



## supasini (27. November 2006)

nrw-freerider schrieb:


> wieviele von euch habe eine KLINGEL am Bike?
> Gruss Dominik



UMFRAGE!!!

ich hab keine, passt nicht an meinen Lenker.
Ich habe aber eine DT-Swiss-Nabe.
Und das meine ich jetzt ganz ernst:
mit der Klingel klingel ich mir nen Wolf, wenn die Wanderer mich dann endlich hören springen sie vor Schreck in den Straßengraben: der Klingelton scheint in einer Frequenz zu sein, die man nicht gut orten kann: Entfernungseinschätzung extrem schwierig.
Ein anderer Wanderertyp macht in dem Moment, in dem er das Klingeln hört eine langsame und ausladende, vor allem aber unberechenbare Drehung, mit der er die eben noch vorhandene Lücke zum Durchfahren elegant schließt.

Seit ich mit dem Freilauf klingle habe ich keine Wanderer mehr zum Springen gebracht, sie hören mich und können an der zunehmenden Lautstärke des Ratterns die Entfernung auch einigermaßen abschätzen.
Das erste Gebot ist aber: Schritttempo beim Überholen!


----------



## b-cat (27. November 2006)

Schönen guten Abend,
mein Name ist Bettina B.und habe furchtbare Angst vor Wanderern.Die sind immer so böse. zu mir.Ich hoffe diese Gruppe kann mir helfen meine Angst zu überwinden.Es ist doch schön auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.Seufz!

Mensch Leute,das artet aber hier aus!!! Wenn wir uns auf eine Diskussionrunde mal treffen bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.Bringe auch ganz viele Tempo`s mit 

Grüße Bettina


----------



## nrw-freerider (27. November 2006)

is ja jut ich zieh das mit der Klingel zurück!!
@MTB Kao: wenn ich mit Frau, Kinderwagen und Hund unterwegs bin mache ich bestimmt keinen Gänsmarsch auf der "rechten" Seite und da ich zu den wenigen an Groov gehöre die noch keinen Herzschrittmacher brauche habe ICH auch kein Problem damit wenn ich eine Klingel höre,wobei ich euren Ärger über manch älteren Wandergesellen durchaus nachvollziehen kann.
Leider geht mir der Gedanke "BIKEARENA BERGISCHES LAND" nicht aus dem Kopf geht.Mal sehen ob sich da Interessierte finden. 


Grüsse aus der "bösen Stadt"

Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy1 (28. November 2006)

BACK TO TOPIC!

Hallo zusammen

Die Tatsache, dass der Ringwall jetzt nicht mehr befahren werden darf, ist für mich eine echt Bitterepille, die ich nur mit großem Wiederwillen schlucken werde. Ich werde mich natürlich an die Vorgaben der Behörden halten, aber wirklich nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht. Mich interessiert brennend, was zum Henker eigentlich das so genannte Ringwall Denkmal ist  . Etwas, was im entferntesten an ein Denkmal erinnern könnte, ist mir bis heute nicht aufgefallen.
Für mich gehörte der Ringwalltrail mit seinen Senken, Sprüngen und Steilkurven immer zum Highlight einer guten Altenbergrunde. 
Oh ja, ich bin einer dieser ganz Schlimmen, die gerne mal einen Kicker (Sprunghügel) in den Wald bauen. Ich bekenne mich Schuldig.
Das bedeutet aber nicht gleich, dass ich die Natur nicht respektiere.
Solange sich alles in einem verträglichen Rahmen für Umwelt und Waldbewohner abspielt finde ich das völlig legitim. Verträglicher Rahmen heißt, keine riesigen Bombenkrater in den Boden zu buddeln, nicht zu schnell auf unübersichtlichen Strecken zu fahren, Wanderer und Tiere wenn möglich nicht zu erschrecken usw. 
Die Problematik sehe ich ähnlich wie meine Vorredner. So schön, informativ, detailliert etc. etc. ich die Seite Frosthelm.de auch finde, glaube ich das sie einen nicht unerheblichen Teil zur Sperrung beigetragen hat.

Ich sehe zwei große Probleme: 
Zum einen das Problem, dass wir in einem Ballungsraum leben und das durch eine Seite wie Frosthelm.de immer mehr Biker von außerhalb auf die mehr und mehr überlasteten Trails aufmerksam werden.
Ein kleines Beispiel dazu: Vor einiger Zeit hat sich jemand aus Süddeutschland auf die Frosthelm Seite verirrt. Im Gästebuch schrieb er, dass er eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum entlüften einer Hayes Bremse gewesen war. Aber als er die tollen Streckenbeschreibungen gesehen hatte, hatte er Lust bekommen mal bei uns im Bergischenland vorbei zu schauen.
Das ist natürlich ein großes Lob, zeigt aber auch anderseits das Problem, dass durch die detaillierten Wegbeschreibungen entsteht.
Ich selber kann mich da nicht ausschließen. Durch Frosthlem.de hab ich auch viele schöne Trails gefunden. Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal  
Zum zweiten sehe ich das Problem ähnlich wie Engry. Anscheinend wissen die jeweiligen Behörden gut über die Seite Frosthelm bescheid und sie nutzen das Wissen gegen uns Mountainbiker. Nicht umsonst wurde Frosthelm.de von den Behörden angeschrieben.
Deshalb meine Bitte an Frosthelm.de  die neuen Trails doch verstärkt in die Hidden Trails Sektion zu stellen  

Abschließend will ich dem Ringwall noch kondolieren (R.I.P) und ankündigen das ein neuer Ringwall ganz in der nähe schon im Bau ist, aber ich werde mich hüten den Spot preiszugeben. 


Gruß Marcy


----------



## juchhu (28. November 2006)

Tach @Marcy1,

tu Dir und uns den Gefallen und lösche innerhalb der Editierfrist für Postings (12 Stunden nach Erstellung) Dein letztes Statement (letzter Satz).

Der Volksmund tut Wahrheit kund:

"Wenn Zwei von einer Sache Kenntnis haben,
ist es kein Geheimnis mehr!"

"Was man nicht weiß,
macht einen nicht heiß!"

Danke. 

VG Martin


----------



## nrw-freerider (28. November 2006)

@ Marcy1  jaja mit Frosthelm habt ihr ja immer schnell einen Schuldigen gefunden. Aber so wie sich der Herr aus dem Süddeutschen überlegt hier die Trails mal abzufahren genauso handeln wir ja auch wenn wir in andere Gebiete biken fahren. Oder glaubt ihr das in diesen Regionen die Behörden über uns hoch erfreut sind wenn wir zu Hunderten in der Hochsasion einfallen. Schaut euch dochmal die Seite der Vertrider an, danach werdet ihr festellen das alle Locals auf sieser Welt sich darüber beschweren das "ihre" Trails von Touribikern regelrecht überflutet werden und somit unweigerlich zerstört werden. 
So is das halt, da will mann stolz erzählen was man für einen genialen Trail gefahren ist und schon befindet man sich in der Zwickmühle: Klappe halten und geniessen oder öffentlich machen und hoffen das er nicht kaputt gefahren wird bzw. im schlimmsten Fall gespeert wird.
Also so gehts ja nicht erst die Seiten toll finden, die beschriebenen Trails mehrfach abfahren und wenn die Trails gespeert werden ist die HP wo die Trailbeschreibung gefunden wurde der schuldige. So einfach sollte mann es sich nicht machen.
und was deinen letzten Satz angeht kan ich mich nur juchju anschliessen: Absolut ÜBERFLÜSSIG!!!!!

Grüsse Dominik


----------



## Frosthelm (28. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich finde es gut zu lesen, dass die Sperrung des Ringwalls bei den meisten ernst genommen und respektiert wird!
Wir sind gut beraten, die Behörden nicht weiter gegen uns aufzubringen - daher halte ich (leider) auch weitere Bauarbeiten in dem Gebiet für kontraproduktiv.

Vielleicht sind einige Trailveröffentlichungen auf bei frosthelm diskussionswürdig... auch wir lernen immer wieder dazu und versuchen das Gleichgewicht zu halten.
Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen dann gemacht, wenn ein freundschaftlicher und direkter Austausch mit Locals entsteht... (an dieser Stelle nachmals vielen Dank für eure Anregungen und euren Support!)

Sollte mal ein Treffen zum Thema "Bikearena Bergisches Land" anstehen, würde ich mich ebenfalls über eine Nachricht freuen.

Ride On!


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2006)

volker k schrieb:


> ... und wenn ich an den Rothaarsteig denke da wurden wir sogar genötigt mit den Wanderern Schnäppse zu trinken  .



Kümmerling .... wenn ich nicht irre  

Der Downhill danach war grenzwertig


----------



## supasini (28. November 2006)

Marcy1 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert brennend, was zum Henker eigentlich das so genannte Ringwall Denkmal ist
> 
> 
> Gruß Marcy



dem kann abgeholfen werden:
======================================
*Ringwall*
_aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie_

_Ein Ringwall ist eine runde prähistorische oder frühgeschichtliche Wallanlage. Solche Anlagen gibt es seit dem Neolithikum (Jungsteinzeit) und bis herauf in das Mittelalter. Ringwälle wurden zur Verteidigung, aus religiösen Gründen und vielleicht auch als Versammlungsorte erbaut. Meist besitzen sie Wall und Graben; der Wall kann durch eine Palisade ergänzt werden.
Oft wurden von den früheren Siedlern mehrere konzentrische Ringwälle gebaut, wodurch eine effektivere Verteidigung gegen Angreifer möglich war.
Viele Ringwälle wurden im schweizerischen und niederösterreichischen Alpenvorland entdeckt, oft im Wald und häufig durch Luftbildarchäologie (Luftfotos bei flachem Sonnenstand). Profile durch die Anlagen und die Ausgrabung der Innenfläche erlauben Analysen der zeitlichen Entwicklung der Befestigung, der Keramik und des Nahrungsangebotes der Vorzeit._

einen solchen gibt es z.B. auch am Kreuz in Kreuzweingarten und m.W. auch an der Kakushöhle.


----------



## Eifelscout (28. November 2006)

Zitat von Marcy1  
Mich interessiert brennend, was zum Henker eigentlich das so genannte Ringwall Denkmal ist

Gruß Marcy

Bei Bodendenkmälern gebe ich zu bedenken, daß nicht nur sichtbare Teile Denkmäler sind, sondern auch im Boden Verborgene. Im Klartext: Großen Bogen um ein solches Bodendenkmal machen und erst recht keine "Grabungen veranstalten, da solche "Erdbewegungen" genehmigungspflichtig sind, selbst für Archäologen. Also besser Schaufel zuhause lassen und nur das nutzen was schon da ist. 

viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## mikkael (28. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> ..aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie


Da steht ja nur Schei$$e drin!


----------



## nrw-freerider (28. November 2006)

wohl ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen 
aber das is ja hier im Forum normal

Initiative "BIKEARENA BERGISCHES LAND" 
Wer hat Interesse?


Grüsse Dominik


----------



## juchhu (28. November 2006)

nrw-freerider schrieb:


> wohl ein wenig vom Thema abgekommen
> aber das is ja hier im Forum normal
> 
> Initiative "BIKEARENA BERGISCHES LAND"
> ...


 
Schwieriges Thema.

Schau Dir mal die Website www.rbk-online.de an.

Und hier speziell http://www.rbk-direkt.de/Landschaftsplaene.aspx

Ich will Dir nicht viel Hoffnung machen,
aber die Umsetzung wird auf großes Schwierigkeiten stoßen,
sofern wir unter BIKEARENA dasselbe verstehen.

Weiteres per PN, ggf. kann das ein Punkt für die DIMB IG werden.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy1 (29. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen

@ nrw-freerider
Ich sehe das Projekt Bikearena Bergisches Land ebenfalls sehr kritisch. Es ist ja nicht so, dass über das Thema nicht schon diskutiert worden ist. Das Problem besteht einfach darin, dass du kein Areal in dieser Größenordung für ein solches Projekt finden wirst. Man kann das Bergische Land nun mal nicht mit dem Sauerland vergleichen. Für einen Bikepark mit ausgedehnten Singeltrails und Downhillstrecken ist einfach kein Platz.

Allerdings ist es auch nicht so, dass es so etwas nicht schon gibt. Ich kenne drei Bikeparks rund um Altenberg. Diese Parks sind aber eher etwas für die Freerider und Dirtjumper unter uns. Aus den uns allen bekannten Gründen, kann ich aber nur von einem berichten. Bei den anderen beiden ist es so, dass der eine zwar komplett legal ist, d.h. vom Forstamt und der Stadt abgesegnet wurde, aber er steht auf einem Privatgrundstück und ist deswegen nicht für jedermann zugänglich. Und der andere steht ebenfalls auf einem Privatgrundstück und wird "nur" geduldet. Wer sich jetzt denken kann, welche Parks (Spots) ich meine, den bitte ich eindringlichst, sein Wissen für sich zu behalten!!!
Der Park (das soll er zumindest mit eurer Hilfe mal werden), über den ich etwas sagen kann, steht in der nähe von Kürten. Der Initiator des Projekts erzählte mir, dass es zweieinhalb Jahre gedauert hat, ein geeignetes Gebiet zu finden. Das Gebiet besteht zu einem Teil aus Freierfläche und zum anderen Teil aus Wald und es bietet genug Platz um alle eure Freeridewünsche zu erfüllen 
Wiegesagt, das Projekt steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber d.h. auch, das Areal bietet noch genug Platz um eurer Kreativität in Sachen Trailbauen Freienlauf zu lassen. Ihr könnt dort nach belieben Buddeln, Northshores in die Bäume bauen, riesige Erdhügel auftürmen, Steilkurven zimmern und so weiter..... 

Alle Infos zu diesem Projekt findet ihr hier:

http://www.oyla23.de/userdaten/39208425/flash/index.html

P.S.: Falls genügend Resonanz zu diesem Thema kommt, werde ich einen eigenen Fred dazu eröffnen.

Gruß Marcy


----------



## Zachi (29. November 2006)

Wieso reden eigentlich bei dem Thema "Bikearena Bergisches Land" alle von Bikepark und Strecken bauen. Die "Bikearena Sauerland" ist doch auch kein Bikepark. Es ist ein Gebiet in dem Biketouren ausgeschildert sind.

"...In der herrlichen Mittelgebirgslandschaft des Sauerlandes wurde ein weit gedehntes Wegenetz für Biker geschaffen..."

Wegenetz, nicht Freeride- oder Downhillstrecken!

Also einfach ausgedrückt, würden wir all unsere Touren zu Papier bringen diese dann noch im Wald beschildern, könnte dies eine "Bikearena Bergisches Land" geben. Mehr nicht.


----------



## nrw-freerider (29. November 2006)

Danke @ Zachi
hat sich ja mal einer die Mühe gemacht sie HP zu besuchen


----------



## Zachi (29. November 2006)

Das brauchte ich nicht, hab das Kartenpaket schon seit Jahren zuhause. Bin blos noch nicht dazu gekommen auch mal hinzufahren.


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

das Eifgenbachtal ist ein sensibles Gebiet.

Aktuell:



(Quelle: KSTA - Nr. 277 - 29.11.2006 - Bergisches Land - Seite 41)

Des Weiteren findet man hier die Pläne und Einstufungen:

Landschaftsplan Eifgenbachtal
(Hier sind noch weitere Links für die konkreten Karten.)

Änderung des Landschaftsplanes 

VG Martin


----------



## Marcy1 (29. November 2006)

Hallo



Zachi schrieb:


> Wieso reden eigentlich bei dem Thema "Bikearena Bergisches Land" alle von Bikepark und Strecken bauen. Die "Bikearena Sauerland" ist doch auch kein Bikepark. Es ist ein Gebiet in dem Biketouren ausgeschildert sind.
> 
> "...In der herrlichen Mittelgebirgslandschaft des Sauerlandes wurde ein weit gedehntes Wegenetz für Biker geschaffen..."
> 
> ...



Ansich eine schöne Idee, aber ob sich das auch so realisieren lässt ist fraglich.
Denn wenn ich alle meine Touren zu Papier bringen würde und die dann im Wald als "Nur für Mountainbiker" Strecken ausgeschildert werden, dann würde nicht mehr viel für die anderen Waldbesucher übrig bleiben   .

Es würde nämlich genau das passieren, was  Manni schon gesagt hat.



> Getrennte Wege sind doch bei friedlichem Umgang unnötig. Vor allem gibt es dann neue Konflikte, weil sobald es richtig und falsch gibt, von jeder Seite auch vehement darauf gepocht wird, diese Regeln einzuhalten. Bzw. es gibt erstmal nen riesen Krach weil bestimmte Wege von beiden Parteien beansprucht werden, oder wollt ihr hier freiwillig aufs Eifgental oder den Lineffetrail verzichten  Sinnvoller wäre an jedem Parkplatz / Naherholungsgebiet z.B. ein Schild Biker und Wanderer nehmen Rücksicht usw. aufzustellen. So wie es eben auch Schilder gibt, die daran erinnern doch auf den Wegen zu bleiben um Wild und sensible Bereiche zu schützen.
> 
> Gruß Manni



Gruß Marcy


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2006)

Hier hat man scheinbar Größeres vor:

http://www.rga-online.de/lokales/we...t&ausgabe=31746&redaktion=2&artikel=107822614


----------



## Zachi (29. November 2006)

Das heißt doch nicht, daß die ausgeschilderte Biketour nicht auch ein Wanderer nutzen darf. 
Im Sauerland haben das die Leute, beide Seiten doch auch auf die Reihe bekommen. Oder sind wir hier im Bergischen dümmer als die Menschen anderswo?

Und wenn ich jetzt schonmal dabei bin. Ich kann leider nicht nachvollziehen, warum ihr aus Einzelfällen heraus so verallgemeinert. Die Situationen, in denen sich ein Wanderer wirklich gestört fühlt, sind doch die absoluten Ausnahmen, zumindest kann ich das von meinen Touren behaupten. Und ich bin nicht wenig und vorallem in der Altenberger und Wupper-Gegend unterwegs.
Aber es kommt eben wirklich drauf an, wie man sich selbst in so einer Situation verhällt.

Vielleicht sollten sich alle diejenigen, denen das öfter passiert, wirklich fragen, ob sie vielleicht was  an ihrem eigenen Verhalten ändern müssen.


----------



## nrw-freerider (29. November 2006)

na endlich einer der mich versteht, bzw die Bikearena Sauerland und deren Konzept verstanden hat. Für alle anderen nochmal www. bikearena-sauerland .de.  nix von wegen getrennte Wege!! 

Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrw-freerider (29. November 2006)

@enrgy  Danke für den Link! Wäre vieleicht mal ein Gesprächspartner (Lift=Bikepark?). Hört sich sehr vielversprechend an.

Dominik


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2006)

Zachi schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht sollten sich alle diejenigen, denen das öfter passiert, wirklich fragen, ob sie vielleicht was an ihrem eigenen Verhalten ändern müssen.


 
Wie wahr, wie wahr, unterschreibe ich gerne.

Fakt ist offensichtlich aber,
dass diese Personen diese Begebenheiten anders reflektieren.
Ob es nun Personen sind, die mehrfach von Hunden 'angegriffen' oder von Wanderern 'zur Rede' gestellt worden sind.

Ich fahre jetzt auch schon ein paar Tage rum.
Ich bin noch nie von Wanderern, Hundeführern, Reitern etc. angemacht worden. Lediglich ein gefährlicher Hund, also ein West Highland Terrier  , hat mich bellend über eine Strecke von mehr als 200 m begleitet.

Richtig ist aber auch, dass es in jeder Waldnutzergruppe ein paar schwarze Schafe gibt.
Häufen sich die Vorfälle mit Bikern regional begrenzt und finden diese dann den Weg in die Medien, sind die bösen Mountainbiker (also alle) schuld.

Vielleicht sollten wir alle mal reflektieren,
wie und wo wir unseren Sport in z.B. 10 Jahren ausüben wollen?

Wenn alles von unsere Seite so bleiben soll, wie es ist,
dann ist das ein frommer Wunsch, aber zu kurz gedacht.

Die Menge der Mountainbiker wird in den nächsten 10 Jahren stark zu nehmen, die Menge der klassischen Wanderer eher abnehmen.

Problem ist nur, dass möglicherweise heute Einschränkungen für Mountainbiker beschlossen werden,
die auch noch in 10 Jahren ihre Wirkung zeigen.

(Glaubt einer daran, dass die Wegesbreitenregelung in einigen Bundesländern, z.B. in BaWü (Mindestbreite 2,5 m),
 in den nächsten 10 Jahren wieder gekippt wird? Ich ehrlich gesagt nicht!)

Also sind jetzt Engagement und Mitarbeit gefordert und nicht erst in 10 Jahren, wenn wir vielleicht zahlenmäßig besser darstehen.

VG Martin


----------



## supasini (29. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt auch schon ein paar Tage rum.
> Ich bin noch nie von Wanderern, Hundeführern, Reitern etc. angemacht worden. Lediglich ein gefährlicher Hund, also ein West Highland Terrier  , hat mich bellend über eine Strecke von mehr als 200 m begleitet.



naja, ich bin im Studio auf dem Spinning-Rad auch noch nie von Wanderern angeriffen worden, lediglich hab ich mal was von einem Pit-Bull-Sweatshirtträger auf's Maul bekommen - was soll da auf dem Ergometer im eigenen Keller passieren? 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/14062



juchhu schrieb:


> Richtig ist aber auch, dass es in jeder Waldnutzergruppe ein paar schwarze Schafe gibt.



aber dafür gibt's ja zum Glück Hammelhetzer!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> aber dafür gibt's ja zum Glück Hammelhetzer!


Genau.

Damit man auch weiterhin schön in der Ville fahren kann - sogar über Ringwälle. Gibt's am So. vermutlich direkt mit im Angebot. 

Oder wie sollte ich das jetzt verstehen ?


----------



## supasini (29. November 2006)

schwarze Schafe - Hammelhetzer ?

sollte 'n Wortwitz sein, hat wohl nich geklappert, was?


----------



## juchhu (29. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> naja, ich bin im Studio auf dem Spinning-Rad auch noch nie von Wanderern angeriffen worden, lediglich hab ich mal was von einem Pit-Bull-Sweatshirtträger auf's Maul bekommen - was soll da auf dem Ergometer im eigenen Keller passieren?
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/14062
> 
> 
> ...


 
OffTopic:

Kein Neid, nur weil ich mein Ergo, von einem Hund fast zu Tode gehetzt, 200 m weit tragen musste, habe ich dennoch für die Aktion nur 2 WP-Punkte für alternative Sportart eingetragen.  

Angesichts des Reinigungs- und Wartungsaufwandes, 
den ich für die heutige KFL-Tour betrieben habe, 
könnte ich mir da 1.440 min eintragen.  

U.a. war mein gesamtes Schwingenhauptlager unter einer drei Zentimeter starken Lehmdreckkruste 'verschwunden'. 

So schön wie diese Outdoortouren sind, ich favorisiere doch eher trockene Wege.

BTW: Ist Dieter @Hammelhetzer ein schwarzes Schaf?

OnTopic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (29. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> schwarze Schafe - Hammelhetzer ?
> 
> sollte 'n Wortwitz sein, hat wohl nich geklappert, was?



Der Dieter ist jetzt älter, der kapiert das nicht mehr so!  

Mit dem mußt Du deutlicher sprechen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. November 2006)

hab' das schon so verstanden, mich aber nicht recht zu artikulieren verstanden und auch miswahlich die Smilies ausgewählt.

Ich sehe aber, ich bin von einer Menge liebenswürdiger und wohlwollender Menschen umgeben. 

*Ihr Säcke!*


----------



## ultra2 (29. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Kein Neid, nur weil ich mein Ergo, von einem Hund fast zu Tode gehetzt, 200 m weit tragen musste, habe ich dennoch für die Aktion nur 2 WP-Punkte für alternative Sportart eingetragen.



Du schleppst Dein Ergo in die Hardt für das Outdoorfeeling? 



juchhu schrieb:


> Angesichts des Reinigungs- und Wartungsaufwandes,
> den ich für die heutige KFL-Tour betrieben habe,
> könnte ich mir da 1.440 min eintragen.



Du hast Dein Ergo erst schmutzig gemacht dann wieder sauber und schleppst es dann in den Königsforst?


----------



## Airhaenz (16. März 2007)

Ich bin nach langer Zeit mal wieder zum Ringwall an der Eifgenbrurg hoch, um mir die aktuelle Situation anzugucken. Hintergrund ist,dass das Bodendenkmalamt sich in der Zwischenseit sich ja nochmal an Frosthelm gewandt hat, um festzustellen dass der Eifgenburg Ringwall immer noch von Bikern befahren wird, und die Drohung der Verhängung von Geldstrafen verstärkt hat.

Woher weiss das Bodendenkmalamt denn, das dort wieder verstärkt Bikeverkehr ist?? Ist dort eine Webcam installiert oder haben sich einige Biker etwa selbst angezeigt? 
Nein, es ist viel einfacher, irgendwelche Leute haben den Kicker hinter dem ersten Wall wieder aufgeschüttet!

In der Hoffnung, dass der/die jenigen das lest: Seid ihr nicht mehr ganz bei Sinnen gerade dort wo der Amtsschemel konzentriert hinguckt wieder rumzubuddeln?? 

Es gibt doch viele, viele andere Stellen, die nicht so sensibel beobachtet werden. Und der alte Kicker ist dort nur mal entstanden, weil ein Baum querlag und so das überfahren erst wieder flüssig möglich wurde.
Bei der Aufräumaktion hat das Bodendenkmalamt aber nicht nur die Kicker entfernt sondern auch den querliegenden Baum - es gibt also keinen Grund mehr dort einen zu bauen. 
Euch sollte aufgefallen sein, dass nach Kyrill an vielen Stellen Bäume querliegen, wo man einen Kicker bauen könnte..

Denkt mal an Herr der Ringe und das Auge Saurons..


----------



## Enrgy (16. März 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Denkt mal an Herr der Ringe und das Auge Saurons..



...die denken an an garnix, womit auch... 

Grundsatz: "Hauptsache, ich hab meinen Spaß, nach mir die Sintflut!"

Schade, daß dadurch wieder alle MTBler in Misskredit gebracht werden. 

Sowas hat dann mitunter auch Auswirkungen auf andere, so gerade noch "gedultete" Strecken in der Gegend.

Bravo, ein Eigentor bester Güte! 

Man müßte die echt vom Rad ziehen und den Rahmen um den nächsten Baum wickeln...


----------



## juchhu (16. März 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Ich bin nach langer Zeit mal wieder zum Ringwall an der Eifgenbrurg hoch, um mir die aktuelle Situation anzugucken. Hintergrund ist,dass das Bodendenkmalamt sich in der Zwischenseit sich ja nochmal an Frosthelm gewandt hat, um festzustellen dass der Eifgenburg Ringwall immer noch von Bikern befahren wird, *und die Drohung der Verhängung von Geldstrafen verstärkt hat*.
> 
> Woher weiss das Bodendenkmalamt denn, das dort wieder verstärkt Bikeverkehr ist?? Ist dort eine Webcam installiert oder haben sich einige Biker etwa selbst angezeigt?
> Nein, es ist viel einfacher, *irgendwelche Leute haben den Kicker hinter dem ersten Wall wieder aufgeschüttet*!
> ...


 
Bis die erste Geldstrafen verhängt werden, dann setzt großes Wehklagen ein. 

Das Problem ist halt nur, dass sich solche eigenmächtige und illegalen Aktionen (Denkmalschutz kann nicht diskutiert werden, die Eifgenburg war und ist als schützenswertes Bodenbaudenkmal eingestuft und aus die Maus!) die zuständigen Behörden und Ämter auch für andere bisher eher unauffälligere Aktionen sensibilisiert werden.

Spricht, bei der nächsten Aktion an einem anderen Ort wird sofort mit dem gesamten Programm 'zugeschlagen', was ganz schnell sich zu einem lokalen Bikeverbot für alle MTB-Gruppen ausweitet. 

Wer Landschaften 'gestalten' will, sollte das Recht oder wenigsten die Duldung (setzt aber immer Information und Kooperation der Gegenseite voraus) auf seiner Seite haben.

Wer mal schnell einen Kicker bauen will, der sollte zumindest diese Gestaltungsmaßnahmen nicht gerade in einem Gebiet machen, was zz. so im Fokus der Behörden ist oder bewußt auf abseits gelegene Gebiete ausweichen, also nicht direkt neben einem Wanderweg.


----------



## Manni (7. April 2007)

Weitere Worte unnötig, nur soviel:

Ein hoch auf die Schwachköpfe, die immernoch an der Eifgenburg buddeln. Es muss also erst wieder ein Bikeverbot gegen alle Mountainbiker im Eifgental und Umgebung ausgesproche werden, weil ein paar unverbesserliche einfach nicht lernfähig sind. 
Schade, aber es ist ja schon fast absehbar, was für rote Schilder nach der Renaturierung dort überall unter dem Vorwand des Naturschutz aufgestellt werden: 
Radfahren verboten..... 





_Quelle: Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger Nr. 82 -7/8.April 2007. Seite 42 (Leverkusener Teil)_

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schildbürger (13. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe gestern von einem MTB'ler erfahren, der schon seit Jahren das Gebiet befährt, das *VIELE GARNICHT WISSEN*, das einige Bereiche Bodendenkmäler sind! Und das man dort nicht fahren sollte/darf!
Ohne jede Böswilligkeit und ohne böse Absicht!
Im Gegenteil ... ich hatte den Eindruck das Betroffenheit herrschte.

Nicht jeder liest hier im IBC-Forum oder kennt Frosthelm.de!
Ebenso wird es mit der DIMB sein. Interessiert nicht jeden, ist nur so'n Verein ...

Und weil *KEINE* oder nur sehr wenige *SCHILDER* dort stehen.
Woher sollte jemand der dort vorbeikommt, das wissen.

Das ist DAS PROBLEM!
Nur wie erreicht man jede/n FahrerIN?


----------



## juchhu (13. April 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gestern von einem MTB'ler erfahren, der schon seit Jahren das Gebiet befährt, das *VIELE GARNICHT WISSEN*, das einige Bereiche Bodendenkmäler sind! Und das man dort nicht fahren sollte/darf!
> Ohne jede Böswilligkeit und ohne böse Absicht!
> Im Gegenteil ... ich hatte den Eindruck das Betroffenheit herrschte.
> ...


 
Danke Helmut.

Das ist das Problem. Die Behörden meinen, dass IBC/Frosthelm.de (die DIMB spielt wohl ein noch geringere Rolle) 100% der Mountainbiker erreichen.
Das ist natürlich, wie Du selber schreibst, eine völlige Fehleinschätzung.
Wahrscheinlich werden noch nicht mal 20% der Mountainbiker in dem Gebiet durch die drei o.g. Websites erreicht.

Ich werde nächste Woche Kontakt mit dem zuständigen Forstamt und der Denkmalschutzbehörde aufnehmen.

VG Martin


----------



## Airhaenz (13. April 2007)

Martin,

bevor du dafür sorgst, dass der von Kyrill dezimierte Wald durch einen Schilderwald ersetzt wird, wäre es hilfreich von der entsprechenden Behörde erstmal zu erfahren, was den alles Bodendenkmal ist. 
Z.B. durch Markierungen auf einer Karte, die dir ausgehändigt wird. Die DIMB könnt dann überlegen, ob Info Flyer bei lokalen Bikehändler ein geeigneterer Weg sind als den Amtsschimmel zu seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung zu animieren(Schilderwälder anzupflanzen).
Wenn es Schilder gibt fühlt sich bekanntlich jeder Hilfssheriff dazu berechtigt uns Biker vom Rad zu ziehen..DAS MARK ICH NICHT !

Als ich vor vielen Jahren das erstemal am Ringwall Eifgenburg war, hab ich gedacht, dass die große Natur-Steinwand (ca 70 hm und 500 Meter von der EIfgenburg entfernt) der einzig betroffene Punkt ist, da dort unten an dem großen Forstweg, die einzige eindeutige Hinweistafel steht. 
Darauf zu kommen, dass die Wälle weit oberhalb von diesem Schild gemeint sind bin ich nicht. Weil sie doch recht unauffällig sind..So wird es wohl jedem "Nicht - Lokal Historiker" gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. April 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Martin,
> 
> bevor du dafür sorgst, dass der von Kyrill dezimierte Wald durch einen Schilderwald ersetzt wird, wäre es hilfreich von der entsprechenden Behörde erstmal zu erfahren, was den alles Bodendenkmal ist.
> Z.B. durch Markierungen auf einer Karte, die dir ausgehändigt wird. Die DIMB könnt dann überlegen, ob Info Flyer bei lokalen Bikehändler ein geeigneterer Weg sind als den Amtsschimmel zu seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung zu animieren(Schilderwälder anzupflanzen).
> ...


 
Jochen, schön, was von Dir zu lesen. 

Recht hast Du.

Erstmal geht es nur darum, dem Forstamt und der Denkmalschutzbehörde einen DIMB-AP zu nennen, dem sie die Ohren vollheulen können.
Wer heult, stellt keine Schilder auf.  
Dann soll eine umfassende Information von beiden Seiten erfolgen,
wo jeder seine Wünsche darlegt.
Danach schauen wir, welche Möglichkeiten wir haben,
die berechtigten Interessen des Forstamtes und der Demkmalschutzbehörde
so umzusetzen, dass zum einen keine generelle Wegereglung (-verbot) auschließlich für Mountainbiker erlassen wird, wir aber dennoch durch geeignete Maßnahmen die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker und anderer Nutzergruppen  erreichen, informieren und dazu bewegen können, diese schützenswerte Bereiche möglichst nicht zu betreten/befahren bzw. innerhalb dieser besonderen Schutzgebiete auf den Wegen zu bleiben und keine Veränderungen an der Geländeoberfläche vorzunehmen.

Und das ganze möglichst ohne Schilder, und wenn doch, dann als einzelne  aussagekräftige Hinweisschilder und nicht in Form von im Amtsdeutsch verfassten Ein-Satz-Verboten (z.B. "Mountainbikefahren ist hier verboten!"

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. April 2007)

Mich würde auch einmal interessieren, um welchen Teil es da geht. Hat da jemand einen Kartenausschnitt? Ich denke ich bin da bestimmt auch schon langgefahren, ohne zu wissen was das ist.


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bin da bestimmt auch schon langgefahren, ohne zu wissen was das ist.


...Bike-Rowdy!! 

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt, leider gehts nicht größer:




Bein "ND" ist die angesprochene Felswand mit Hinweisschild. 
Unter "...Ringwall..." sind die Bodenwälle, auch der links davon eingezeichnete Hohlweg gehört dazu. Dieser wurde ja vorrangig alle 20m mit Kickern links und rechts versehen und führt in 2-3 Kurven wieder auf den Hauptweg.


----------



## Delgado (13. April 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Bike-Rowdy!!
> 
> Hier mal ein Ausschnitt, leider gehts nicht größer:



.... und hier der Videobeweis für Volkers Rowdytum:

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/dK7AESU/TRAIL-TRAIL-mit-Tourenguide-Delgado


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin gerade durch unseren AP bei der Stadt Burscheid gebeten worden,
doch konstruktive und konkrete Vorschläge zur Lösung der Situation um die Eifgenburg einzureichen.

Ich habe dargstellt, dass eine allgemeine Information über diese Ringwallanlage Eifgenburg aber auch der umliegenden Bodenbaudenkmälern in der Öffentlichkeit (unabhängig von der jeweiligen Waldnutzergruppe) nicht vorhanden ist.

Ohne eine sinnvolle Aufklärung, idealerweise über mehrere Kommunikationskanäle, würde sich das Problem nicht ändern, da, wie er mir bestätigte, ja bereits wieder die Baumsperren mit massiven Technikeinsatz (Motorsägen ) entfernt wurden.

Mit einer sinnvoll Beschilderung und Verkehrslenkung um die zu schützenden Denkmäler (auch Naturdenkmäler, z.B. Steinbrüche und wertvolle Bäume) und einer entsprechenen auf einen größeren Zeitraum angelegten Informationkampagne kann vielleicht auf Dauer der Anteil der Personen deutlich reduziert werden, die die Bewahrung dieser Denkmäler missachten.

Ich hatte angeregt, durch die Schaffung eines ausgewiesenen Ringwallrundweges, der jeweils mehrere bzw. alle umliegenden Ringwälle im Bergischen Land verbindet und durch enstprechende PR auf diese Denkmäler aufmerksam macht, eine höhere Akzeptanz für den Schutz dieser Denkmäler zu erreichen.

Wer hat andere, bessere oder konkrete Ideen, wie eine vernünftige maßvolle Beschilderung und PR-Kampagne aussehen kann? 

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (17. April 2007)

Ich wäre für diese maßvolle Beschilderung " Keine gefährlichen Hügel und anbaggern verboten"


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich wäre für diese maßvolle Beschilderung " Keine gefährlichen Hügel und anbaggern verboten"


 
Wenn die so alt wie das Bodenbaudenkmal Eifgenburg ist, will ich die eh nicht anbaggern.  

Spass fast bei Seite: Hast Du/Ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Schildbürger (17. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
Aufklärungsarbeit ist sicher Sinnvoll, es wird aber immer eine unverbesserliche Minderheit geben, die sich nicht an Gebote und Verbote hält.  
Und alle anderen müssen darunter dann leiden.
Lasst den Blödsinn mit Motorsäge und buddeln an diesen Stellen!


----------



## Zachi (18. April 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Aufklärungsarbeit ist sicher Sinnvoll, es wird aber immer eine unverbesserliche Minderheit geben, die sich nicht an Gebote und Verbote hält.
> Und alle anderen müssen darunter dann leiden.
> Lasst den Blödsinn mit Motorsäge und buddeln an diesen Stellen!



Na dann würde ich sagen, 3m hoher Zaun drum und Ruhe ist. 
Ich denke, die Leute, die da dann noch bauen, kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Sollen die vom Forstamt, oder wer auch immer das macht, die Jungs mal auf frischer Tat ertappen und so richtig fette Geldbußen reinhauen. Dann wird sich das Thema erstmal erledigt haben. Sowas spricht sich ja rum. Ob nun ein Haufen Geld für die PR-Aktion oder für Leute, die das Treiben mal beobachten und dann zuschlagen, ausgegeben wird, ist doch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. April 2007)

Zachi schrieb:


> Na dann würde ich sagen, 3m hoher Zaun drum und Ruhe ist.
> Ich denke, die Leute, die da dann noch bauen, kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Sollen die vom Forstamt, oder wer auch immer das macht, die Jungs mal auf frischer Tat ertappen und so richtig fette Geldbußen reinhauen. Dann wird sich das Thema erstmal erledigt haben. Sowas spricht sich ja rum. Ob nun ein Haufen Geld für die PR-Aktion oder für Leute, die das Treiben mal beobachten und dann zuschlagen, ausgegeben wird, ist doch egal.


 
Hallo Zachi,

also das Programm "aus Schaden wird man klug"?

Ich kann das verstehen. Fordert man die Behörden z.B. in diesem Fall auf, konsequent durchzugreifen und empfindliche Ordnungsgelder zu verhängen, dann mag das in dieser Situation aus pädagogischer Sicht sinnvoll sein, stellt aber m.M. nach auch eine Gefahr dar.

Die Reizschwelle, massiv zu handeln, also Ordnungsgelder zu verhängen und ggf. Betretung- und Befahrverbote auszusprechen, wird durch ein solch exemplarisches Handel herabgesetzt. 

Ich habe gestern lange mit dem Amt für Bodenbaudenkmäler und dem zuständigen Referat der Stadt Burscheid gesprochen. 
Deren Handlungsbereitschaft war anfänglich gering, als die Nutzung der Eifgenburg noch 'normal' war. Erst durch das massive Intervenieren von lokalen politischen Personen/Organisationen sind die zuständigen Behörden unter Handelungsdruck gesetzt worden, zumindest habe ich diesen Eindruck in meinen Telefongesprächen gewonnen.

Daher sind sie auch eher an einer Lösung interessiert, die das Konfliktpotential verringert und den Informationstand zumThema Bodenbau- aber auch Naturdenkmäler (z.B. Steinbrüche und einzelne wertvolle alte Bäume) in der Öffentlichkeit erhöht.

Schauen wir mal, was die weiteren Gespräche bringen.

VG Martin


----------



## Airhaenz (18. April 2007)

Hey Martin,

danke für deine Infoarbeit. Hast du denn mitlerweile Einsicht in Dokumente bekommen, bzw. verbindliche Auskünfte. "Was alles Eifgenburg/Ringwall Gebiet ist" ?!
Die "lokalen politischen Personen/Organisationen", die du oben erwähnst haben mir z.B. schon mitgeteilt, dass auch Ringwälle in ~ 5km entfernung zur Eifgenburg nicht betreten werden dürfen. Wusste gar nicht, dass es dort welche gibt..War ein nettes "sachliches" Gespräch vor Ort, also keine Panik..
Wenn die jenigen, die regelmässig in Nähe des besagten Gebiets unterwegs sind, sollte man auch die Motorsäger ermitteln und bekehren können. Es sind sicher nicht viele Biker potentielle Motorsägennutzer!


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hey Martin,
> 
> (1)danke für deine Infoarbeit. (2)Hast du denn mitlerweile Einsicht in Dokumente bekommen, bzw. verbindliche Auskünfte. "Was alles Eifgenburg/Ringwall Gebiet ist" ?!
> (3)Die "lokalen politischen Personen/Organisationen", die du oben erwähnst haben mir z.B. schon mitgeteilt, dass auch Ringwälle in ~ 5km entfernung zur Eifgenburg nicht betreten werden dürfen. Wusste gar nicht, dass es dort welche gibt..(4)War ein nettes "sachliches" Gespräch vor Ort, also keine Panik..
> (5)Wenn die jenigen, die regelmässig in Nähe des besagten Gebiets unterwegs sind, sollte man auch die Motorsäger ermitteln und bekehren können. Es sind sicher nicht viele Biker potentielle Motorsägennutzer!


 
Hallo Jochen,

Kein Thema, bin ja jetzt mit den Insignien der DIMB ausgestattet.
Nein, wir haben vereinbart, dass ich an alle involvierten Stellen quasi ein Vorstellungsschreiben der DIMB versenden und man sich dann zusammen an einen Tisch setzt.
Leider brennt im Augenblick der Baum, da ich für die DIMB auf Sponsorengroßwildjagd bin. Dummerweise habe ich am Monatg ein Großwild getroffen und jetzt etwas Probleme beim Abtransport. Spricht: habe heute weitere Verhandlungen. Deswegen geht das Schreiben auch erst morgen raus.
 Was, Du hast noch nie was von juchhus legendärer Ringwall(marathon)tour gehört. Mehr als 130 km, je nach Wegeführung bis zu 5.000 hm und insgesamt 9 Ringwälle im Gebiet Bergisch Gladbach, Altenberg, Dhünntalsperre, Lindlar, Lüderich, Königsfrost? Spass bei Seite ich glaube, ich gehöre zu den Wenigen, die im Bergischen Land alle Ringwallanlagen kennen.
Ich habe keine Panik, ich verursache Panik.
Ja, ich denke, dass die direkte persönliche Ansprache die beste Methode ist. Sonst folgt wirklich bald "Wer nicht hören kann, muss fühlen!"
VG Martin


----------



## Airhaenz (18. April 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> Kein Thema, bin ja jetzt mit den Insignien der DIMB ausestattet.
> Nein, wir haben vereinbart, dass ich an alle involvierten Stellen quasi ein Vorstellungsschreiben der DIMB versenden und man sich dann zusammen an einen Tisch setzt.
> ...



Zu 3.

doch doch, dass ist mir bewusst, deswegen habe ich Bangebuchse ja auch Angst das alle 130km Ringwall betroffen sind..Ok, ohne Witz, es wäre schön wenn wir den Konflikt auf eine "Sperrung der Eifgenburganlage" beschränken könnten.

Zu 4.

Ich wollte auch nur der Panik von anderen Paranoiden vorbeugen.

Zu 5. 

Genau. Aufklärungsarbeit vor Ort bzw. dezentral durch Flyer um die Massen an Schönwetterbiker zu erwischen, die dort hertouren, weil es immer schon zur Tour gehörte und die nicht hier oder bei Frosthelm mitlesen. Und die Säger nehmen wir persönlich in die Pflicht..


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Zu 3.
> 
> doch doch, dass ist mir bewusst, deswegen habe ich Bangebuchse ja auch Angst das alle 130km Ringwall betroffen sind..Ok, ohne Witz, es wäre schön wenn wir den Konflikt auf eine "Sperrung der Eifgenburganlage" beschränken könnten.
> 
> ...


 
How, 130 km Ringwall im Bergischen Land, quasi die chinesische Mauer des Bergischen. 
Spass fast bei Seite. Sehe ich genauso wie Du und arbeite daran.

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen paranoid, äh Bluna? 

Mit den Flyer schau ich mal. Wenn man die während eine Tour / Spaziergangs / Wanderung erhält, ist die Gefahr hoch, dass davon einige in der Natur entsorgt werden. Deswegen bin ich auch froh, dass unsere "Fair on Trail"-Flyer über die Bikehersteller, Versender und Fachmagazine sowie Vereine/Organisationen direkt den Empfänger (fast) zuhause erwischen.

Mal schauen, was die anderen involvierten Stellen für Ideen haben.


----------



## Frosthelm (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie ihr ja wisst, hatte ich auch Kontakt mit dem Amt für Bodendenkmalpflege der Stadt Burscheid.
Ich hatte dort ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen, dass es einen gewissen Informationsbedarf gibt, wo genau sich eigentlich die Ringwallanlage befindet und nachgefragt, ob nicht vom Amt eine Karte zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann, um zukünftige Unklarheiten zu beseitigen.

Der verantwortliche Herr war dieser Idee gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen und ich habe gestern tatsächlich von ihm einen Lageplan zugeschickt bekommen!






Die Karte und noch weitere Informationen hab ich - für die Mitleser  - hier veröffentlicht:
http://www.frosthelm.de/content/trails_im_bergischen/altenberg/ringwall_eifgenburg/index_ger.html

Zu diesem Thema habe ich auch ein Newsletter rausgeschickt - damit sind weitere 125 Biker informiert!

Gruß, Frosthelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (11. Mai 2007)

Danke Thorsten.

Der Hohlweg ist ja wirklich ausserhalb..

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Frosthelm (11. Mai 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Der Hohlweg ist ja wirklich ausserhalb..



Gern geschehen.

Ich lese das auch aus der Karte ... allerdings warne ich davor, hieraus abzuleiten, dass der Hohlweg nun wieder befahren werden darf!

Ich möchte mit dem Amt im Gespräch bleiben und versuchen herauszubekommen, welche Wege rund um den Ringwall noch befahren werden dürfen.

Zur Zeit ist es so, dass zumindest der Rundweg am Häuschen der Heimatfreunde vorbei befahren werden kann, da es sich hierbei um einen öffentlichen Wanderweg handelt. Dies wurde mir telefonisch vom Verantwortlichen der Stadt Burscheid bestätigt.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Mai 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Der Hohlweg ist ja wirklich ausserhalb...



Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Ob es aber im Rahmen der Sperrung zulässig ist, dort zu fahren, bezweifle ich.


Uups, Doppelpost. Wollte das Thema Hohlweg eigentlich garnicht ansprechen, um nicht evtl. jemanden auf dumme Gedanken kommen zu lassen.



Frosthelm schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist es so, dass zumindest der Rundweg am Häuschen der Heimatfreunde vorbei befahren werden kann, da es sich hierbei um einen öffentlichen Wanderweg handelt. Dies wurde mir telefonisch vom Verantwortlichen der Stadt Burscheid bestätigt.



Das ist doch auch schon viel wert!


----------



## Frosthelm (11. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch schon viel wert!



Das sehe ich auch so.

Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn eine Nutzung des Hohlweges in Zukunft möglich wäre, da so auch den Wanderern besser aus dem Weg gegangen werden kann... 
Doch vorher muss erst die Situation am Ringwall entschäft werden!


----------



## Airhaenz (11. Mai 2007)

JA ihr habt ja vollkommen recht, mit "irgendjemand auf dumme Gedanken bringen, von wegen Hohlweg..".

Musste das nur gerade so rausprusten - weil die Blockade(ob nun natürlichen Ursprung oder nur unterlassende Beseitigung..) des Ausgangs des Hohlweges und die daraus resultierende wilde Umfahrung den Konflikt, in meinen Augen, sicher mit eskaliert haben.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Mai 2007)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie ihr ja wisst, hatte ich auch Kontakt mit dem Amt für Bodendenkmalpflege der Stadt Burscheid.
> Ich hatte dort ebenfalls darauf hingewiesen, dass es einen gewissen Informationsbedarf gibt, wo genau sich eigentlich die Ringwallanlage befindet und nachgefragt, ob nicht vom Amt eine Karte zur Verfügung gestellt werden kann, um zukünftige Unklarheiten zu beseitigen.
> ...



Danke Frosthelm,

schön das es auch handelnde Personen im Forum gibt, bei denen ein Ergebnis heraus springt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Danke Frosthelm,
> 
> schön das es auch handelnde Personen im Forum gibt, bei denen ein Ergebnis heraus springt.
> 
> ...


 
 

Die einen arbeiten und sprechen mit den Verantwortlichen bei Behörden und Ämter,
und die anderen kommentieren vom Sofa aus.


----------



## Frosthelm (11. Mai 2007)

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass all diese BemÃ¼hungen auch von der "anderen" Seite wahrgenommen und geachtet werden! (und damit meine ich nicht nur die Ãmter!)
Heute ist im Frosthelm - GÃ¤stebuch ein Eintrag hinzugekommen, wonach in Solingen mit 50 â¬ BuÃgeld zu rechnen ist, wenn MTB-ler auf nicht befestigten Wegen unterwegs sind... WeiÃ da jemand nÃ¤heres drÃ¼ber?


----------



## ultra2 (11. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die einen arbeiten und sprechen mit den Verantwortlichen bei Behörden und Ämter,
> und die anderen kommentieren vom Sofa aus.



Woher wußte ich nur, das dieses Statement Dich wieder auf den Plan ruft? 

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind:

Termine Schrauberkurs (Erwähnt Januar 2007)?
Termine Fahrtechnikkurse (Erwähnt Januar 2007)?
Und was Du sonst noch alles ergebnisoffen angeleiert hast.

Ach ja, DIMB-Fleyer habe ich sowohl von h&s als auch von Rose bekommen.
Und es heißt nicht Druckfirma sondern Druckerei.

Schönen abend
Jens

Und hüte Dich vor Kölner Journalisten


----------



## juchhu (11. Mai 2007)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass all diese Bemühungen auch von der "anderen" Seite wahrgenommen und geachtet werden! (und damit meine ich nicht nur die Ämter!)
> Heute ist im Frosthelm - Gästebuch ein Eintrag hinzugekommen, wonach in Solingen mit 50  Bußgeld zu rechnen ist, wenn MTB-ler auf nicht befestigten Wegen unterwegs sind... Weiß da jemand näheres drüber?


 
Wenn man bei Behörden und Ämter auf der inoffiziellen Seite Informationen und Standpunkte austauschen will, macht man das im kleinen Kreis und sicher nicht hier im Forum. 

BTW: "... wonach in Solingen mit 50  Bußgeld zu rechnen ist, wenn MTB-ler auf nicht befestigten Wegen unterwegs sind..." 

Im LFoG NRW wird an keiner Stelle der Begriff "befestigter Weg" verwendet. Tatsächlich wird nur der Begriff "fester Weg" benutzt.
Eine Definition wird für diesen Begriff nicht geliefert. 
Von Behördenseite wird "fester Weg" gerne mit "befestigtem Weg"
 gleichgesetzt, was der Gesetzestext aber nicht hergibt.

Solange der jeweilige beanstandete Weg nicht einer expliziten Sperrung unterliegt (z.B. wg. Forstarbeiten oder absolute Betretungsverbote in Schutzgebieten) würde ich einem Ordnungsgeld sehr gelassen gegenüberstehen.
Sicherlich trägt meine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft zu dieser Einstellung bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frosthelm (12. Mai 2007)

Danke, Martin, für diese erhellenden Worte...
Für was, wenn nicht für diese Geistesgegenwärte haben wir dich im DIMB?


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2007)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Danke, Martin, für diese erhellenden Worte...
> Für was, wenn nicht für diese Geistesgegenwärte haben wir dich im DIMB?


 
Ehrlich gesagt, wartet die DIMB auf den Tag, wo ein DIMB-Guide mit einer Gruppe in unserem Revier (NRW  ) auf einem festen Weg (siehe LFoG NRW) angehalten wird und gegen ihn ein Ordnungsgeld verhängt wird, weil der Weg nicht befestigt ist.

Das neue DIMB-Guide-Konzept, was wohl (hoffentlich) innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen vorgestellt und eingeführt werden kann (vorausgesetzt, ich erledige meine Hausaufgaben dieses Wochenende für die restlichen fehlenden Unterlagen), gibt den zukünftigen DIMB IG Scouts (offizieller Titel) über die neuen Teilnahmehinweise, Disclaimer im LMB-Termin und das DIMB-Versicherungspaket gerade in solchen Angelegenheiten eine besseren rechtlichen Schutz.

Gesetze, Verordnung und Erlasse müssen so eindeutig für den Bürger formuliert sein, dass er ohne weiterführende Erklärungen die Recht- oder Unrechtmäßigkeit seines Handels erkennen kann.

Spitzfindigkeiten wie z.B.,

dass feste Wege als befestigte Wege zu gelten haben oder 
_(und damit bestenfall nur noch Wanderwege und Forstautobahnen im Wald in Frage kommen) _
nur solche Wege (gilt noch nicht für NRW) zu befahren sind, 
die eine bestimmte Mindestbreite besitzen 
_(wobei unklar, wie diese vom Biker gemessen werden kann, 
vielleicht mit auf dem Lenker querliegende Referenzstange),_
sind nicht geeignet, den Biker zu ordnungsgemäßen Handeln anzuleiten.

Angesichts der Eigenmächtigkeit von lokaler Behörden und Ämter, die eigenmächtig Gesetzestexte zu ihrem Vorteil interpretieren, kann ich die DIMB-Mitgliedschaft nur jedem/jeder ans Herz legen.

Dies insbesondere dann, wenn Guides aus Spass an der Freude geführte Mountainbiketouren anbieten.

Denn speziell für diese Guides biete die DIMB-Mitgliedschaft mit einem Jahresbeitrag von 10,00  als DIMB IG Scout eine Haftungsbeschränkung und Absicherung für Guide und alle TeilnehmerInnen der geführten Touren (auch für DIMB-Nichtmitglieder!!!), die in der deutschen Sportlandschaft ihresgleichen sucht.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (12. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Woher wußte ich nur, das dieses Statement Dich wieder auf den Plan ruft?
> 
> Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind:
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das ist noch offen.
Derzeit liegt das aber alleine daran, dass sich die Tätigkeit als Marketingreferent zur echten Teilzeittätigkeit entwickelt.
Da aber in Kürze über die Ergebnisse berichtet wird,
wirst Du dann anschließend sicher Verständnis haben,
dass ich leider nicht alles "just in time" machen konnte/kann.
Vor allen Dingen deswegen, weil die Mehrheit schweigt oder von Sofa kommentiert.

Machen wir es konkret, lieber Jens:

Angesichts Deiner beruflichen Tätigkeit möchte ich Dich gerne für die Presse- und PR-Arbeit der IG Bergisches Land gewinnen.

Sollest Du Interesse haben, kannst Du mich gerne kontaktieren.
Ich werde Dir dann gerne darstellen, wo wir derzeit sind und wo wir mit der DIMB hinwollen, und wer alles mitmacht (Aktive, deren Funktion und die neuen Sponsoren etc.).

Dieser Aufruf geht selbstverständlich auch an alle anderen hier im Forum.
Ich lade Euch herzlich ein, Euch zu informieren und in den Bereichen mitzuwirken, die Euch interessieren.
Wenn wir die Arbeit auf ein paar mehr Schultern verteilen,
werden die Arbeitsergebnisse schneller, besser und angenehmer erreicht.

VG Martin

PS: Die Kölner Journalisten sind besser als ihr Ruf. 
Schließlich arbeite ich in der Medienbranche schon über 15 Jahre.


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Mai 2007)

Wenn man mal ein wenig weiter liest wird wieder etwas klarer:
http://www.fa-tourismus.adfc.de/index.htm?/nrwforstkom.htm
...
Nach der Intention des Gesetzgebers soll die Beschränkung auf feste Wege lediglich den rechtlichen Rahmen dafür schaffen, in besonders gravierenden Einzelfällen eingreifen zu können und im übrigen als Appell an die Vielzahl der vernünftigen und verantwortungsbewussten Radfahrer gelten, Rücksicht auf den Lebensraum Wald zu nehmen.
...

Ich denke das gilt auch für als solche ERKENNBAR GEKENNZEICHNETE Bodendenkmäler. Woher soll sonst jemand wissen das die Bodenwellen nicht von früheren RÄUMAKTIONEN / Arbeiten der Forstämter zurückgeblieben sind?

Zumal ja ein Weg dorthin führt.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Mai 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Woher soll sonst jemand wissen das die Bodenwellen nicht von früheren RÄUMAKTIONEN / Arbeiten der Forstämter zurückgeblieben sind?
> 
> Zumal ja ein Weg dorthin führt.



Richtig! Hier bei mir im Wald finden sich ähnliche Bodenwellen, die aber neuzeitlicher Herkunft sind (Sandabbau so um 1920 ff.)
Oder noch besser, Überreste aus dem letzten Krieg in Form von Bombetrichtern, Schützengräben usw. Vor 60 Jahren noch mannstief, sind die Dinger im Laufe der letzten 40 Jahre (hab als Kiddie da noch drin gespielt und kenne die damalige Tiefe) bis auf 20-50cm mit Laub und Humus aufgefüllt und könnten alles mögliche darstellen.
An den Ringwall gehört imho eben in der jetzigen Situation an alle Zugangsstellen eine aussagekräftige Beschilderung mit Karte und Verbotszonen und auch einer einleuchtenden Erklärung, warum diese Verbote erlassen wurden. Dann kann sich keiner mehr rausreden, wenn er dort erwischt wird.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ja, das ist noch offen.
> Derzeit liegt das aber alleine daran, dass sich die Tätigkeit als Marketingreferent zur echten Teilzeittätigkeit entwickelt.



Genau das ist der Grund lieber Martin, warum ich es nur vom Sofa aus beobachte.  Ich habe durchaus Hochachtung vor ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit,
mein Job nimmt aber mehr als genug Zeit in Anspruch. Und Verbandsarbeit ist nicht meine Welt. 

Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir (Auch wenn es nicht immer so klingt ) bzw. der DIMB viel Erfolg beim Erreichen Eurer/Unserer Ziele. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## juchhu (13. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund lieber Martin, warum ich es nur vom Sofa aus beobachte. Ich habe durchaus Hochachtung vor ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit,
> mein Job nimmt aber mehr als genug Zeit in Anspruch. Und Verbandsarbeit ist nicht meine Welt.
> 
> Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir (Auch wenn es nicht immer so klingt ) bzw. der DIMB viel Erfolg beim Erreichen Eurer/Unserer Ziele.
> ...


 
Damit wir uns hier nicht weiter vom wichtigen Threadthema entfernen,
habe ich die Antwort in den DIMB IG Thread platziert.

Hier gehts weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3693899#post3693899

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die einen arbeiten und sprechen mit den Verantwortlichen bei Behörden und Ämter,
> und die anderen kommentieren vom Sofa aus.



... und die Meisten biken  

Problemlos, stressfrei, .... und haben Spaß dabei.

Da bist Du aber schon zu weit von weg.


----------



## Frosthelm (29. Mai 2007)

Zum Thema "Ringwall" gibt es nun noch einen kleinen Nachtrag:

am vergangenen Donnerstag (24.5.) waren SFA & ich eingeladen an einer Ortsbegehung der Ringwallanlage Eifgenburg teilzunehmen.
Mit von der Partie war der zuständige Förster, der Pächter, zwei Herren vom Bodendenkmalamt der Stadt Burscheid und ein Herr von der unteren Landschaftsbehörde (vornehmlich mit Landschafts- und Naturschutz beschäftigt).
Das Treffen diente in erster Linie dazu allen Beteiligten ein klares Bild davon zu machen, mit was und wem man es zu tun hat.
Wir haben versucht, den Herren vom Amt ein möglichst detailreiches Bild vom WER, WIE und WARUM zu vermitteln.

Interessanterweise ist keiner Partei daran gelegen, Mountainbike Fahrer aus dem Wald zu jagen. Allerdings machten alle deutlich, dass sie ausgegeben Anlass am Ringwall JEDEN MTB-Verkehr unterbinden möchten!
Welche Mittel hierzu notwendig sind hängt u.a. davon ab, welche Erfolge sich erzielen lassen.
Im Klartext heißt das, dass man zunächst auf verantwortungsvolles Handeln und auf die Einsicht der MTB-ler setzen will.

In Zukunft sollen Schilder aufgestellt werden, die auf die mittelalterliche Anlage hinweisen und das VERBOT der Befahrung mit dem MTB zum Ausdruck bringen. Hierzu gehört auch der Hohlweg! Dieser gehört zwar nicht zum Bodendenkmal - darf aber aus Gründen des Landschaftsschutzes nicht befahren (+ noch weniger verändert) werden.

Auf die Frage, ob denn eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen werden kann, welche Wege rund um den Ringwall genutzt werden dürfen, gab es eine klare Antwort: NEIN!

Allerdings gibt es seit den 70-er Jahren eine allgemeine Öffnung des Waldes für Erholungssuchende. Somit ist die Nutzung von offiziellen Wander- und Forstwegen gestattet. Konkret heißt das wohl: gegen die Nutzung des Wanderweges, der am Häuschen der Heimatfreunde Kaltenherberg (wo das Wasserrad ist) vorbeiführt, kann eigentlich niemand was haben... solange man sich an die "Spielregeln" im Wald hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2007)

Waren denn vor Ort schon wieder neue "Bauwerke" zu bewundern? Als ich Anfang April das letzte Mal den breiten Talweg befahren habe, waren nämlich schon deutlich frische Spuren am Ausgang des Hohlwegs zu sehen.


----------



## Frosthelm (29. Mai 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Waren denn vor Ort schon wieder neue "Bauwerke" zu bewundern? Als ich Anfang April das letzte Mal den breiten Talweg befahren habe, waren nämlich schon deutlich frische Spuren am Ausgang des Hohlwegs zu sehen.



Wir standen am nördlichen-westlichen Einstieg, am Rande des 1. Grabens an der Wiese. Neue Bauwerke gab es nicht zu sehen... 
Der Pächter und der Förster versicherten, die Situation/den Verkehr am Ringwall recht gut beobachten zu können.
Beide beklagten, dass immer noch Biker über den Ringwall fahren und auch andere Steilabfahrten runter zum Hauptweg illegal nutzen.
Zudem sind einige Biker mit ihren Bikes über die Felder des Pächters mit frischer Saat gefahren. Als der Pächter diese zur Rede stellen wollte, zeigte man ihm nur den Stinkefinger   ... nun ist er ziemlich verärgert ... 
und das, obwohl er (und auch die anderen Herren) den Spaßfaktor beim MTB fahren / Freeriden sehr gut nachvollziehen können! Aber so ein Verhalten, wie das jener Biker, ginge eindeutig zu weit!


----------



## Enrgy (29. Mai 2007)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Aber so ein Verhalten, wie das jener Biker, ginge
> eindeutig zu weit!


Tja, leider das übliche Spiel. Ein paar schwarze Schafe ziehen die ganze Zunft in Verruf und ausbaden dürfens dann alle, wenn Verbote ausgesprochen werden...


----------



## SFA (29. Mai 2007)

Gott sei Dank war den Herren nicht zum pauschalisieren zu Mute ! Denen ist bewußt, daß die "schwarzen Schafe" eher in der Minderheit sind....und man nicht die ganze Gattung MTB-er über einen Kamm scheren kann !


----------



## Schildbürger (29. Mai 2007)

Wenn doch Pächter und Förster mit dem MTB-fahren prinzipiell einverstanden sind, haben sie denn Ideen wo ein neuer Spielplatz entstehen DARF?

Einige Spielplätze gibt es ja auch so noch und sind an manchen Stellen trotz "großer Baumaßnahmen" wohl auch seit JAHREN geduldet.


----------



## Frosthelm (29. Mai 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wenn doch Pächter und Förster mit dem MTB-fahren prinzipiell einverstanden sind, haben sie denn Ideen wo ein neuer Spielplatz entstehen DARF?
> 
> Einige Spielplätze gibt es ja auch so noch und sind an manchen Stellen trotz "großer Baumaßnahmen" wohl auch seit JAHREN geduldet.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie damit einverstanden sind - das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Sie können aber die Faszination nachvollziehen!  

Aber wir haben darüber gesprochen, dass es sinnvoll(er) wäre den Bikern eine vernünftige Alternative anzubieten.

Doch solche Alternativen sind aus sehr vielen Gründen problematisch.
Z.B. Haftung bei Unfall, Landschafts- und Naturschutz, Denkmalschutz, eine benötigte Baugenehmigung (kein Witz) für Kicker und ähnliches, sehr viele unterschiedliche Pächter und Landeigner (allein bei dem Hügel des Ringwalls geht es um drei verschiedene Pächter!)... um nur einige zu nennen.

Solche Spots werden eben geduldet ... doch eine offizielle Genehmigung ist nicht zu erwarten!
Allein die Aussage "Ich habe ein Recht auf diesem Trail zu fahren." ist schon schwierig. Sobald man befestigte Wege verlässt, bewegt man sich im illegalen Bereich ... wird aber eben geduldet. Solange nix passiert oder andere Gründe gegen ein Verbot sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (31. Mai 2007)

@Frosthelm&SFA: Hab ihr zufällig mitbekommen, ob die Bewohner des Anwesens neben dem Hauptweg unterhalb des Ringwalls irgendwie involviert sind


----------



## Frosthelm (31. Mai 2007)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> @Frosthelm&SFA: Hab ihr zufällig mitbekommen, ob die Bewohner des Anwesens neben dem Hauptweg unterhalb des Ringwalls irgendwie involviert sind



Nee, haben wir nicht. Wenn dann vielleicht als Informant ...  
Aber der Pächter wohnt auch in unmittelbarer Nähe!


----------



## Airhaenz (31. Mai 2007)

Frosthelm schrieb:


> Nee, haben wir nicht. Wenn dann vielleicht als Informant ...
> Aber der Pächter wohnt auch in unmittelbarer Nähe!




Ok. Danke für euer Engagement erstmal (oder besser nochmal..) !


----------



## Dualsport (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin heute über eine Stichwortsuche bei Goggle auf Euer Forum aufmerksam geworden. Eigentlich bin ich kein Mountainbiker, z. Zt. läßt meine Kondition diese Hobby nicht zu  , sondern fahre Enduro (oder besser Dualsport, also Endurowandern), sehe aber einige Verbindungspunkte zwischen unseren Hobbys. 
Der aktuellen Grund, warum ich diesem Forum beigetreten bin liegt in einer Meldung die ich heute im Kölner Stadtanzeiger gelesen habe. Als Motorradfahrer bin ich an realitätsferne und einseitig gefärbte Berichte der Presse gewöhnt, selten sieht man fundierte Berichte oder läßt die Betroffenen beider Seiten richtig zu Wort kommen. Die selbe Vermutung hatte ich bei folgendem Zeitungsbericht, so bin ich also auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

Hier der Link:
http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/artikel/1190870895197.shtml

Gruß Dualsport


----------



## jokomen (3. Oktober 2007)

Mann oh Mann,

also wenn ich den Artikel lese, wird mir klar, dass es immer noch ein paar schwarze Schafe bei den Bikern gibt. Zettel an Bäume zu heften, mit Drohungen, dass ist genau das, was die Menschheit braucht. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sich dort in Zukunft das Ordnungsamt oder Polizei mal auf die Lauer legt.... Dann helfen sicherlich auch keine Diskussion mehr.... Schade nur, dass durch die Aktionen von ein paar Gestörten der ganze MTB -Sport in Mitleidenschft gezogen wird


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2007)

Die Rechtschreibfehler des Drohungstextes lassen auch auf den geistigen Zustand der Verfasser schließen....zuviel Springen bringt eben manche Synapsen durcheinander...


----------



## HR.DRECK (3. Oktober 2007)

Also ich kenne die Strecke und bin da regelmäßig, aber Zettel habe ich nie gesehen...das Foto von dem Zettel sieht ausserdem aus, als sei es mit Fotoshop bearbeitet worden....


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2007)

HR.DRECK schrieb:


> Also ich kenne die Strecke und bin da regelmäßig, aber Zettel habe ich nie gesehen...das Foto von dem Zettel sieht ausserdem aus, als sei es mit Fotoshop bearbeitet worden....



Ja, diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch sofort.
Das sieht alles nach fetter Stimmungsmache aus.
Fein, wieder eine neue Baustelle.
Wieder etwas, was im Miteinander besser geht als im Gegeneinander.


----------



## Silent (3. Oktober 2007)

Das Bild ist doch klar gefakt.
Wer heftet solche Zettel an einen Baum? Zudem wirft es einen komischen Schatten.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Oktober 2007)

Klar ist das Bild kein "Original", aber der Text sollte schon echt sein. 
Wenigstens wurden im Artikel auch noch Reiter und Wanderer als Übeltäter genannt. Von welcher Art Wald"nutzer" diese(r) Zettel stammt, dürfte aber wohl nicht schwer erkennbar sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2007)

> aus KSTA, ... Im Internet gibt es von Mountainbikern sogar Tipps über die besonders sportlichen "hochwertigen Eigenschaften" dieser Strecke im Eifgental zu lesen...


Wo steht dies eigentlich im Internet ? Ich kenne komischerweise nur MTB-Seiten wo ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen wird die Eifgenburg nicht zu befahren. Bökershammer sagt mir jetzt gar nichts, kann sein das ich dort fahre, dann aber aus Unwissenheit ein Denkmal zu zerstören.
Überhaupt fehlen dort einfach Schilder. Wenn alles überwuchert ist und man die Burg eventuell mit einem Bombentrichter aus dem 2. Weltkrieg verwechselt dann fehlt es an Aufklärungsarbeit/Hinweisschildern. (Sollten welche dort stehen und ich sie nicht gesehen haben kann es nur bedeuten das ich dort nicht fahre) 
Um die Eifgenburg wie auch andere Bodendenkmäler in dieser Gegend zu schützen wäre ja eine Möglichkeit einen Hang für Biker freizugeben und selbstgebaute Northshores etc. einfach stehen zu lassen anstatt sie zu entfernen. Man kann ja auch mal ein Auge zudrücken, aber wenn man jedes kleine Holzbrettchen gleich entfernt ist es nur verständlich wenn man auf natürliche Sprungchancen zurückgreift. 
Bevor ich jetzt angezeigt, verhaftet, geteert und gefedert werde, ich bin jetzt eher der Tourenfahrer als Freerider, habe aber für die Jungs ein gewisses Maß an Verständnis. Diese Plakataktion toleriere ich aber nicht, sie wirft ein schlechtes Bild auf alle anderen Biker.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> ... Bökershammer sagt mir jetzt gar nichts, ...


Eifgenbach-Tour, in der Nähe der neuen Brücke über den Bach.


wogru schrieb:


> ... ich bin jetzt eher der Tourenfahrer als Freerider ...


Hast im Bikepark Winterberg aber trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt, oder?! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (4. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> ...
> Hast im Bikepark Winterberg aber trotzdem viel Spaß gehabt, oder?!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Da ist es auch völlig legal und es gibt keine Fußgänger auf der Strecke !! Wird Zeit so etwas hier in der Gegend zu bekommen.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2007)

wogru schrieb:


> Wird Zeit so etwas hier in der Gegend zu bekommen.



Dort wird sowas angedeutet:
http://live.wermelskirchen.de/leben/sonderaktionen/outdoorarena/Freizeitarena.php

Ob dann auch wirklich etwas dabei rauskommt, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Dualsport (4. Oktober 2007)

Leider kann ich die Seite nicht öffnen...ist der Link korrekt?


----------



## wogru (5. Oktober 2007)

Dualsport schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Seite nicht öffnen...ist der Link korrekt?


Ja, ist er !! Zur Not nach "Outdoorarena Wermeiskirchen" googlen


----------



## Dualsport (5. Oktober 2007)

Heute hat der Link geklappt.

Noch mal zu dem Artikel, ich war echt überrascht über die Heftigkeit der Reaktion und kann mir nicht vorstellen, was den Autor zu so einer krassen Ansage bewegt hat.

Wie ich ja schon in meinem Eingangspost erwähnt hatte, bin ja eigentlich Endurofahrer, in einschlägigen Foren setze ich mich immer wieder mit unverbesserlichen wilden Fahrern auseinander, die illegalerweise durch Wälder fahren. Dabei muß ich allerdings immer wieder feststellen zu welchen rigerosen Mitteln Menschen greifen, die sich dem "Naturschutz" verpflichtet fühlen. Da werden Stahlseile gespannt (was einen Toten zur Folge hatte) oder in letzter Zeit eher beliebt, Krähenfüße und Nagelbretter im Boden verankert. Da schmeißt auch schon mal ein Jäger "achtlos" einen Ast direkt vor ein sich näherndes Motorrad. Wohl aus dem Wissen heraus, das der betroffene Motorradfahrer, weil er selber mit einer Anzeige rechnen müßte, nicht klagt, wird hier oftmals munter Selbstjustiz begangen. Auch werden schon mal intakte Bäume abgebrochen und über einen Waldweg gelegt.

Und hier schließt sich der Kreis....hat es denn irgendwelche Provokationen im Eifenthal seitens der Naturschützer gegeben?


----------



## Airhaenz (6. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, 

der Artikel ist vom 27.9. Ich war Mitte/Emde September unter der Woche sehr oft im Eifgental, da ich "Fraufrei" hatte und habe keinerlei Zettel oder neuere Sprung Bauwerke/illegale Sperren etc. auf den mir bekannten Trails gefunden.
Hätte den Zettel gerne mal im orginal gesehen, würde mich aber auch sehr freuen, sowohl die illegalen Sprüngebauer als auch die Wegversprerrer auf frischer Tat zu erwischen. 
Oh, da fällt mir was ein. die letzten die ich aus dem besagten Weg haben kommen sehen, waren 10 Jährige Kids aus Burscheid mit Gepäckträgern und Ständern an ihren Rädern - hoffe die warens nicht ;-)
Wenigsten wird in dem Artikel erwhnt, dass sich auch Reiter und Fußgänger nicht an die, nicht ausgewiesenen, Verbote halten.


----------

